# Melting Snow Driveler #162



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2015)

For those lucky enough to watch it melt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

What the .. .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

All fresh and clean.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

Holy crap.......I would of expected a post like that from Nancy; not gobbleinwoods


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap.......I would of expected a post like that from Nancy; not gobbleinwoods





Really, that was a sho nuff toe tapper right there . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really, that was a sho nuff toe tapper right there . .



moke another one Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

hom03 be hatin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

jeff c. said:


> Facepalm:              :d



amazing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm goin back to da udder one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh wow, I attempted to listen to the song...  Someone revoke gobbles right to post videos, eva!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2015)

you'uns have me lol'ing


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9339091&postcount=989


Hello there!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 did a great job playing the xylophone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2015)

keep on bashing and see if I don't use a dirty sock to filter the coffee grounds tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9339091&postcount=989
> 
> 
> Hello there!


Hello there to you!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 did a great job playing the xylophone


Hfh did a great job spelling xylophone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hello there to you!
> 
> Hfh did a great job spelling xylophone.



I got lucky


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Where durt?  He hiding today?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 is posting in the weather thread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> moke another one Quack.




I did, it didnt help..





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





That's about gay too.  I bet Nancy's favorite Monkey was Peter.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

I know nothing of those monkeys yall speak of.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I did, it didnt help..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just trying to stay on topic Quack. Staying on topic. 
That Davey guy gives me the creeps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdm03 is posting in the weather thread.





Yep, and Dustin Pate is right behind him, bet he gets a warning . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdm03 is posting in the weather thread.




Hes such and idiomonon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

I hope snow dog aint a basset hound


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Bye snowdog


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Bye mrs 22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

welcome back keebs and homo3


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hello there to you!
> 
> Hfh did a great job spelling xylophone.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes such and idiomonon



You give him a compliment on the proper spelling of xylophone, and he starts tryin to make up werds!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff and gobble been sitting there a while.  they must be bored


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You give him a compliment on the proper spelling of xylophone, and he starts tryin to make up werds!



Dats how I roll.  Im trying to be a leader/trend setter.  GImme a break


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

I got the WW thread back under control


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dats how I roll.  Im trying to be a leader/trend setter.  GImme a break



Ain't werkin bOOM bOOM....jus sayin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Horrible song , and luckily i dont drink the coffee around this joint.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't werkin bOOM bOOM....jus sayin!



Im trying to find my groove


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Didnt know hdm03 was a black dood??  He can bust a move fo sho !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You give him a compliment on the proper spelling of xylophone, and he starts tryin to make up werds!


Last compliment he'll eva get. 


hdm03 said:


> I got the WW thread back under control


You da man homo3. YOU DA MAN. 


Keebs said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Horrible song , and luckily i dont drink the coffee around this joint.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didnt know hdm03 was a black dood??  He can bust a move fo sho !!




Thanks for staying on topic Quack.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Gobble makes it with his socks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keep on bashing and see if I don't use a dirty sock to filter the coffee grounds tomorrow.



This post is for Hfh. Bless him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Took The Redhead to Outback, and in return she took me to Gander Mountain after we ate dinner.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Sumpin I don't understand about the WW thread, Admin comes in and wants erybody to be serious, but then they break out into a Ford vs Chevy argument, Hom03 comes in and straightens erybody out ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sumpin I don't understand about the WW thread, Admin comes in and wants erybody to be serious, but then they break out into a Ford vs Chevy argument, Hom03 comes in and straightens erybody out ??





And he spoke with real authorita too...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Last compliment he'll eva get.
> 
> You da man homo3. YOU DA MAN.





Nicodemus said:


> Took The Redhead to Outback, and in return she took me to Gander Mountain after we ate dinner.


good deal!


Nicodemus said:


> And he spoke with real authorita too...


I think someone hacked his account, that didn't sound like him at all!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sumpin I don't understand about the WW thread, Admin comes in and wants erybody to be serious, but then they break out into a Ford vs Chevy argument, Hom03 comes in and straightens erybody out ??





Nicodemus said:


> And he spoke with real authorita too...





Keebs said:


> good deal!
> 
> I think someone hacked his account, that didn't sound like him at all!



I had my annual diversity training here at work today; I am a changed man.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

I am going to be nicer to girly men like HFH.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

maybe Jeff has been giving hdm lessons on being a leader?  



hdm for mod!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Took The Redhead to Outback, and in return she took me to Gander Mountain after we ate dinner.




Double bribery play!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Shore am glad LOVEMYLABXS got his problem fixed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe Jeff has been giving hdm lessons on being a leader?
> 
> 
> 
> hdm for mod!!!



Don't drag me into homo3's mod endeavors, bOOM bOOM.

It sounded somewhat......well, homo3ish to me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2015)

The snow ... It is melting


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Shore am glad LOVEMYLABXS got his problem fixed.



It could've been worse.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey Chiefbro, listenin to some GFR !!  Been awile !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

someone hacked my account


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Double bribery play!!





Got a new ultralight spinning rod for the upcoming speck season too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Bout that time! 
See ya'll when I see ya. 
You too Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh, bout forgot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbro, listenin to some GFR !!  Been awile !!



Haven't listened to them in a while...good stuff tho! 



Nicodemus said:


> Got a new ultralight spinning rod for the upcoming speck season too.



I was wonderin what else you got out of the deal to sweeten the pot! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time!
> See ya'll when I see ya.
> You too Jeff fa fa.



See ya Sweetie!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Homod3?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>





Good song. Ever time I hear it it reminds me of this Lady.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Good song. Ever time I hear it it reminds me of this Lady.





One of the luckiest men alive, not only to be ALIVE, but dang brother, just dang.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of the luckiest men alive, not only to be ALIVE, but dang brother, just dang.





Yep....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Something ya'll don't know about me, I can sang purty good, just don't do it in public.


I sing this one to Dawn when she's feeling down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Something ya'll don't know about me, I can sang purty good, just don't do it in public.
> 
> 
> I sing this one to Dawn when she's feeling down.





You almighty lucky yourself, old friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Good song. Ever time I hear it it reminds me of this Lady.





Hooked On Quack said:


> One of the luckiest men alive, not only to be ALIVE, but dang brother, just dang.



I heard that......yall gotta admit, all three of us got mighty LUCKY! 

At least I did, maybe yall had some other quality unbeknownst to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You almighty lucky yourself, old friend.





Blessed beyond belief and WAY more than I deserve !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Something ya'll don't know about me, I can sang purty good, just don't do it in public.
> 
> 
> I sing this one to Dawn when she's feeling down.



Something tells me I'm fortunate there's some things about you I don't know!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

yeah, all 3 of yall got lucky....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that......yall gotta admit, all three of us got mighty LUCKY!
> 
> At least I did, maybe yall had some other quality unbeknownst to me.





Well I'ma BIG time liar, 'cause I sho can't sang !!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blessed beyond belief and WAY more than I deserve !!



Wat he said


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I'ma BIG time liar, 'cause I sho can't sang !!!



I have to admit.....I robbed da cradle, babies believe in fairy tales!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

I dont know what yall talking bout.  I looked at LMS, gave her a 1/2 smile, and said hey.  Wasnt that hard to fool mine


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Then again. she was in highschool and I was 21....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont know what yall talking bout.  I looked at LMS, gave her a 1/2 smile, and said hey.  Wasnt that hard to fool mine





I walked up to The Redhead at Banana`s Night Club, the country western bar, and tipped my Stetson hat to her, with a smile. Sho nuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Walked up to Dawn almost 27 yrs ago, licked my eyebrows and she said YESSSSSSSSSS !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Walked up to Dawn almost 27 yrs ago, licked my eyebrows and she said YESSSSSSSSSS !!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I walked up to The Redhead at Banana`s Night Club, the country western bar, and tipped my Stetson hat to her, with a smile. Sho nuff.


I can picture it too......... only went to that place once in my life, but heard many a story from other folks that went there.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Walked up to Dawn almost 27 yrs ago, licked my eyebrows and she said YESSSSSSSSSS !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Then again. she was in highschool and I was 21....





Her Dayday shoulda shot you dead.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Walked up to Dawn almost 27 yrs ago, licked my eyebrows and she said YESSSSSSSSSS !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I can picture it too......... only went to that place once in my life, but heard many a story from other folks that went there.





She had a yellow T shirt, tight blue jeans, cowboy boots, and all that long hair. My knees got slacker`n dishwater when I saw her walk by.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Walked up to Dawn almost 27 yrs ago, licked my eyebrows and she said YESSSSSSSSSS !!





Nicodemus said:


>





Keebs said:


> I can picture it too......... only went to that place once in my life, but heard many a story from other folks that went there.





Mans gotta do what a mans gotta do !! 



I gotta quit drankin so early . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Her Dayday shoulda shot you dead.



Her daddy loves me.   Im an awesome fella


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Well.....I'll tell ya how lucky I got with MizT.

I was over at my brother and his galfriend's apartment and she asked me if I would be interested in taking this NEW gal out that just moved in next door. I said, "what does she look like?" She asked, "do you want to see her first?" I said, "sure, where is she?"
She said, "At the pool....in her bikin!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Walked up to Dawn almost 27 yrs ago, licked my eyebrows and she said YESSSSSSSSSS !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well.....I'll tell ya how lucky I got with MizT.
> 
> I was over at my brother and his galfriend's apartment and she asked me if I would be interested in taking this NEW gal out that just moved in next door. I said, "what does she look like?" She asked, "do you want to see her first?" I said, "sure, where is she?"
> She said, "At the pool....in her bikin!"



Got pictures?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> She had a yellow T shirt, tight blue jeans, cowboy boots, and all that long hair. My knees got slacker`n dishwater when I saw her walk by.





Okay, I need to get that picture outta my mind . .



Class act and a HAWTIE, goes to show you wimmenz ARE crazy to be with the likes of me and you and the other brothers on here !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

And she batted them big blue eyes at me. Lord have mercy....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> And she batted them big blue eyes at me. Lord have mercy....





STOP it !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Curious as to how hdm03 met her husband ??  At the beautiful park in Tifton ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Ms Sheryl needs to chime in . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmm, Nic got a red head and a blue eyed lady, that is rare..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Got pictures?



Mental.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

I met the only other Love of my life at a gas station. We had never met, but talked on the CB radio and phone. 

I told her I would meet her there in 15 mins and asked her what she was drivin. I rode over on a 10 speed bike and just rode through the station, she had no idea who I was. I rode that bike back home as fast as I could and jumped in my truck and went back quick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hmm, Nic got a red head and a blue eyed lady, that is rare..





You IDJIT, most all true red heads are blue eyed . .


here ya go Nicbro .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Her CB handle!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I met the only other Love of my life at a gas station. We had never met, but talked on the CB radio and phone.
> 
> I told her I would meet her there in 15 mins and asked her what she was drivin. I rode over on a 10 speed bike and just rode through the station, she had no idea who I was. I rode that bike back home as fast as I could and jumped in my truck and went back quick.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You IDJIT, most all true red heads are blue eyed . .
> 
> 
> here ya go Nicbro .



Most are green or rown eyed ya idjit 

Both red hair and blue eyes are a genetic mutation.   A blue eyed red head is one of if not the rarest combo of eye/hair combo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Gonna fry up the last of the flounder and skrimp, homefries, puppies, cheeze gritz and slaw..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You IDJIT, most all true red heads are blue eyed . .
> 
> 
> here ya go Nicbro .




Oh yea....   

This April will be 33 years ago all that tomcattin` was goin` on.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> She had a yellow T shirt, tight blue jeans, cowboy boots, and all that long hair. My knees got slacker`n dishwater when I saw her walk by.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mans gotta do what a mans gotta do !!
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta quit drankin so early . .





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Her daddy loves me.   Im an awesome fella


yes you are............ bless yo heart........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Got pictures?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Most are green eyed ya idjit
> 
> Both red hair and blue eyes are a genetic mutation.   A blue eyed red head is one of if not the rarest combo of eye/hair combo


 and you wonder why they call you Nancy?!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

"rown eye??"  Me thinks you full o da CRAP !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs, im full of useless info.  Among other things...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

Nancy is correct; only 1% of redheads have blue eyes.  I would bet that the Redhead's parents have both have blue eyes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yes you are............ bless yo heart........
> 
> 
> 
> and you wonder why they call you Nancy?!?!?





Keebs, will you PLEASE learn that boy something...anything???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna fry up the last of the flounder and skrimp, homefries, puppies, cheeze gritz and slaw..



Got a Big Ol pot of collards in a dutch oven simmerin'. Probly won't eat'em tonight though.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Walked up to mz tutu and a bunch of her galfrins on senior trip after HS. Declared I had a bottle of likker, who wanted to be my girl this week. That was, dadgum!, 37 years ago


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "rown eye??"  Me thinks you full o da CRAP !!



google it other.. You cant take what I said to the bank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

This one purty much somes up . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna fry up the last of the flounder and skrimp, homefries, puppies, cheeze gritz and slaw..





Jeff C. said:


> Got a Big Ol pot of collards in a dutch oven simmerin'. Probly won't eat'em tonight though.





Where we need to meet up? I gots the appetite. And a half gallon of Maker`s Mark.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Nancy is correct; only 1% of redheads have blue eyes.  I would bet that the Redhead's parents have both have blue eyes.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> google it other.. You cant take what I said to the bank






 You tutwoto need to getta life..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/emmakelly/redhead-facts_b_4781153.html



> 4. Red hair and blue eyes is the rarest combination in the world
> 
> The majority of natural redheads have brown eyes, with others likely to have hazel or green shades.
> 
> But like red hair, blue eye colour is a recessive trait, meaning that both parents must carry the gene for a child to be blessed with it. This makes those with red hair and blue eyes the rarest minority in the world, with only 1% having both.



So, each one is about as rare as a four-leaf clover.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Come to think of it....I did date a sweet lil redhead once and she had green eyes. If MizT hadn't come along mighta stayed with her, but she was only 16, MizT was 19.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Where we need to meet up? I gots the appetite. And a half gallon of Maker`s Mark.





Will see you in April, do we really hafta brang Pookie ??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

On average, flame-haired beauties have 90,000 strands, compared to blondes with 110,000, and brunettes with 140,000


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

I dated a red headed Hooter's waitress back in the day......she was cray cray; but it sho was fun for a few months!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/emmakelly/redhead-facts_b_4781153.html
> 
> 
> 
> So, each one is about as rare as a four-leaf clover.



Uhhhhh......4 leaf clovers aren't that rare. 1 in every 13 sq ft of a clover patch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/emmakelly/redhead-facts_b_4781153.html
> 
> 
> 
> So, each one is about as rare as a four-leaf clover.






OKAY, you were right, I was wrong, now will you PLEEEZE shutup??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

It has been estimated that there are approximately 10,000 three-leaf clovers for every four-leaf clover


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I dated a red headed Hooter's waitress back in the day......she was cray cray; but it sho was fun for a few months!



These 2 tend to go hand and hand


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Walked up to mz tutu and a bunch of her galfrins on senior trip after HS. Declared I had a bottle of likker, who wanted to be my girl this week. That was, dadgum!, 37 years ago


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs, I really did tip my hat to her when I walked up to her.  

I had to meet that Lady. Didn`t have no choice, an Angel don`t just prance by ever day, you know.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, im full of useless info.  Among other things...


You still got some growin to do, you'll be 'aight!


Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, will you PLEASE learn that boy something...anything???


give'em time, he's coming around!


Hornet22 said:


> Walked up to mz tutu and a bunch of her galfrins on senior trip after HS. Declared I had a bottle of likker, who wanted to be my girl this week. That was, dadgum!, 37 years ago


she knew a good thang when she saw it!


Nicodemus said:


> Where we need to meet up? I gots the appetite. And a half gallon of Maker`s Mark.


Thought about you last Friday....... was doing shots with my bro-in-law of Maker's Mark!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will see you in April, do we really hafta brang Pookie ??



If he has to drop out...I could most likely fill in for him!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OKAY, you were right, I was wrong, now will you PLEEEZE shutup??




Sorry, used to dealing with teh wife.  You have to show her proof, get it noterized, get the congress to vote and a written note from the president before she believe you...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I really did tip my hat to her when I walked up to her.
> 
> I had to meet that Lady. Didn`t have no choice, an Angel don`t just prance by ever day, you know.


I don't doubt it one bit and knowing you two like I do, it couldn't have been anything but lov.......well, lust at first sight, then the love just fell in place!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OKAY, you were right, I was wrong, now will you PLEEEZE shutup??


 dude, fix another drank!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> dude, fix another drank!





I do believe I`ll do that very thing.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

quack yelled at me.. If i had feelings he woulda hurt em


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> It has been estimated that there are approximately 10,000 three-leaf clovers for every four-leaf clover



That is correct......in a mere 13 sq ft patch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Wished i had a romantic storey about pickin up my chic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, used to dealing with teh wife.  You have to show her proof, get it noterized, get the congress to vote and a written note from the president before she believe you...



Quack was easy then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wished i had a romantic storey about pickin up my chic.



Mine wasn't all that romantic....she stood me up on our 1st date.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

I went in to a conv. store to buy more beer and cigarettes, Mrs. V was working there part time. First time i had ever went into that store. After getting the beer and seeing her i decided to stay a while and drank.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wished i had a romantic storey about pickin up my chic.


Might not be "romantic" but I found it very enlightening.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

I got a lil bit of Makers left, might have to resort to Canadian whiskey this evenin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I went in to a conv. store to buy more beer and cigarettes, Mrs. V was working there part time. First time i had ever went into that store. After getting the beer and seeing her i decided to stay a while and drank.



Did you stay til closing, or at least ax what time she got off?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack was easy then!


true dat


Jeff C. said:


> Mine wasn't all that romantic....she stood me up on our 1st date.


OUCH  


mudracing101 said:


> I went in to a conv. store to buy more beer and cigarettes, Mrs. V was working there part time. First time i had ever went into that store. After getting the beer and seeing her i decided to stay a while and drank.



She help ya drank your beers?




Makes ya feel any better, my story aint romantic either i never planned on DATING LMS..  she was a rebound chick.  I didnt know she was raised right.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

Mud took Mrs V to the GC for their first date?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Might not be "romantic" but I found it very enlightening.........



Wait a minute.....what was enlightening about that?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Walked up to Dawn almost 27 yrs ago, licked my eyebrows and she said YESSSSSSSSSS !!






Keebs said:


> Might not be "romantic" but I found it very enlightening.........





Jeff C. said:


> Did you stay til closing, or at least ax what time she got off?



I stayed bout an hour, went home , found the stores number , called , and invited her to my house to see me She showed


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait a minute.....what was enlightening about that?


 if he ain't tellin his secrets, then neither am I, you know that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait a minute.....what was enlightening about that?



she was referring to me picking her up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> true dat
> 
> OUCH
> 
> ...




Fortunately, she went out wit some cajun dude and couldn understand a word he said, so came back to me!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Homo3


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

crrrrrap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Driveler lit up somewhat today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

bout quittin time , ya'll have a good weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> bout quittin time , ya'll have a good weekend.


 See ya!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Driveler lit up somewhat today!


It was all you boys talkin 'bout romancin ya'll's wimmen folk!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

Later Mud


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> bout quittin time , ya'll have a good weekend.



Take Care Mudro! 



Keebs said:


> It was all you boys talkin 'bout romancin ya'll's wimmen folk!



Well, I enjoyed it......brought back some great memories.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What I miss?



Us tellin lies bout how we romanced our gals before they became our wives.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What I miss?


read back............. 


Jeff C. said:


> Take Care Mudro!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I enjoyed it......brought back some great memories.


I totally enjoyed it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Driveler lit up somewhat today!



Yep, little bit.



Keebs said:


> It was all you boys talkin 'bout romancin ya'll's wimmen folk!




We was something else back in our day.  




Jeff C. said:


> Take Care Mudro!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I enjoyed it......brought back some great memories.





Yep, enjoyed it.  

Pure luck I even met The Redhead anyway. April, and durin` turkey season I never went to town. Women were easy to get, not so easy to get rid of, and in those days I mostly had the woods to myself because there weren`t many turkey hunters around to have to share with. I stayed in the woods when turkey and deer season were in.

For some reason, I got slicked up and went to town that night.  

Dadgum sure glad I did too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> read back.............
> 
> I totally enjoyed it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

MizT's Momma when I 1st met her!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Good song. Ever time I hear it it reminds me of this Lady.





Hooked On Quack said:


> One of the luckiest men alive, not only to be ALIVE, but dang brother, just dang.





Nicodemus said:


> Yep....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Something ya'll don't know about me, I can sang purty good, just don't do it in public.
> 
> 
> I sing this one to Dawn when she's feeling down.





Nicodemus said:


> You almighty lucky yourself, old friend.





Jeff C. said:


> I heard that......yall gotta admit, all three of us got mighty LUCKY!
> 
> At least I did, maybe yall had some other quality unbeknownst to me.





Nicodemus said:


> I walked up to The Redhead at Banana`s Night Club, the country western bar, and tipped my Stetson hat to her, with a smile. Sho nuff.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Walked up to Dawn almost 27 yrs ago, licked my eyebrows and she said YESSSSSSSSSS !!





Nicodemus said:


>





Keebs said:


> I can picture it too......... only went to that place once in my life, but heard many a story from other folks that went there.





Nicodemus said:


> She had a yellow T shirt, tight blue jeans, cowboy boots, and all that long hair. My knees got slacker`n dishwater when I saw her walk by.





Jeff C. said:


> Well.....I'll tell ya how lucky I got with MizT.
> 
> I was over at my brother and his galfriend's apartment and she asked me if I would be interested in taking this NEW gal out that just moved in next door. I said, "what does she look like?" She asked, "do you want to see her first?" I said, "sure, where is she?"
> She said, "At the pool....in her bikin!"





Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I need to get that picture outta my mind . .
> 
> 
> 
> Class act and a HAWTIE, goes to show you wimmenz ARE crazy to be with the likes of me and you and the other brothers on here !!





Nicodemus said:


> And she batted them big blue eyes at me. Lord have mercy....





Hooked On Quack said:


> STOP it !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Curious as to how hdm03 met her husband ??  At the beautiful park in Tifton ??





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ms Sheryl needs to chime in . .





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hmm, Nic got a red head and a blue eyed lady, that is rare..




Well I had to quit laughing about some of the above comments before I could post the following.......  


Before I leave this afternoon, I must say that this Driveler Thread has taken off like a Rocket this afternoon and it must be due to all of the beautiful women on here that were somehow convinced to be willing partners for all of these guys on here.

Looking back and reading these posts on this thread so far, lets me realize that Nic, Quack, Jeff, MrH. and others are really some lucky guys to have such wonderful, talented, beautiful, loving, intelligent, and down to earth ladies to spend your lives with.  Every time that I see photos of all of the WOW's, it makes me appreciate the 31 1/2 years that I got to spend with my late wife because she would have fit right in with all of you and enjoyed every minute of it too.  She loved to create mischief and party like crazy.

I think in one way or another, we all "Hit the Lottery" in that respect.

Now go and have a great time over the weekend and come back next week all refreshed for another fun filled week of total confusion.  !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT's Momma when I 1st met her!



Dang.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I had to quit laughing about some of the above comments before I could posts the following.......
> 
> 
> Before I leave this afternoon, I must say that this Driveler Thread has taken off like a Rocket this afternoon and it must be due to all of the beautiful women on here that were somehow convinced to be willing partners for all of these guys on here.
> ...



I'm sure she would have, EE. May she rest in peace.

Hope you have a great weekend also, Mike!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I had to quit laughing about some of the above comments before I could post the following.......
> 
> 
> Before I leave this afternoon, I must say that this Driveler Thread has taken off like a Rocket this afternoon and it must be due to all of the beautiful women on here that were somehow convinced to be willing partners for all of these guys on here.
> ...






To you, Mike...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Driveler lit up somewhat today!



The intro song prompted everyone to post so another driveler could be started.    

yw


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The intro song prompted everyone to post so another driveler could be started.
> 
> yw



Thanks for lighting a spark in the driveler


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The intro song prompted everyone to post so another driveler could be started.
> 
> yw



That's a good possibility gobbelin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for lighting a spark in the driveler





Just some of us old men lookin` back into times past.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Just some of us old men lookin` back into times past.



Good times at that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2015)

With old-timers disease you can remember it how you want to.  :grin:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With old-timers disease you can remember it how you want to.  :grin:



Like Brian Williams?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Like Brian Williams?



I don't remember him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't remember him.



What difference does it make now?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What difference does it make now?



none unless you get shot down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Wonder whut Nicbro and Sheryl had to eat at OB's ??



Defrostin skrimp and flounder here at the Luv Shak . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like sausage in gravy over biskits with hash browns here tonight. Might as well scramble or fry some eggs too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like sausage in gravy over biskits with hash browns here tonight. Might as well scramble or fry some eggs too.





Sounds AWESOME~~



Gonna try and deep fry some pickles, first time . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds AWESOME~~
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try and deep fry some pickles, first time . .



Let me know how they turn out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

I love this performance by these kids!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow ya'll been busy. Enjoyed reading your stories


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Wow ya'll been busy. Enjoyed reading your stories



Hey Wy, workin tonight?

I did too.....man, what memories when I think back on some of it.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2015)

No I got a few days off


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No I got a few days off


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2015)

yeah enjoying spending a little time with the kids


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> yeah enjoying spending a little time with the kids



I hear ya....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Probly going to see my Mom and Dad tomorrow in Athens area.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds AWESOME~~
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try and deep fry some pickles, first time . .


H22 has done them, they are neva as good as the restaurants Must be the dipping sauce. 


Migmack said:


>





Wycliff said:


> Wow ya'll been busy. Enjoyed reading your stories


H22's story is not true. I had my eye on him for years before he even looked at me. It weren't the likker, juss saying. 


Jeff C. said:


> Probly going to see my Mom and Dad tomorrow in Athens area.


Really?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Mrs 22 was lustin over Mr 22 for a while.   He ain't to smart making her wait..


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 has done them, they are neva as good as the restaurants Must be the dipping sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Was it a Friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 has done them, they are neva as good as the restaurants Must be the dipping sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



REALLY!!!!  

Jag's on da phone wiff GrandDaddy right now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Quack's not here.....I got this!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 was lustin over Mr 22 for a while.   He ain't to smart making her wait..


Believe me, he ALWAYS had a girl. Her parents juss wouldn't let her go to Senior trip.  


Jeff C. said:


> REALLY!!!!
> 
> Jag's on da phone wiff GrandDaddy right now!



Wing, wing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

That girl that had to stay at the house while we were on senior trip don't care for me. I WON! How ya'll say that....... BOOYA.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

We do her hubbies taxes. I always ask about her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Ding-a-ling-a-ling!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> that girl that had to stay at the house while we were on senior trip don't care for me. I won! How ya'll say that....... Booya. :d



lol!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

I think, in reality, Mr 22 won.  Just my bias opinion tho


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 27, 2015)

Eyerecon I won too... Feel bad for my hubby inlaw


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ding-a-ling-a-ling!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 was lustin over Mr 22 for a while.   He ain't to smart making her wait..



He was friends with my brother and they would go hunting together. I came out one morning getting ready for work with curlers all in my hair and he was sitting at the kitchen table talking to my Dad waiting on my brother. I covered my head and ran downstairs. Wow that was WAY before a snatched him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

I reckon that's all I need.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow where is the night crew


----------



## cramer (Feb 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wow where is the night crew



Where's G and the coffee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2015)

cramer said:


> Where's G and the coffee?



reading back

top pot made with fresh grounds


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Cramer and Gobblin.


I don't know exactly what happened BUT I ain't been the same since Jeff C's post # 165 in this thread yesterday afternoon.  Lawd Have Mercy what a beautiful Mother-In-Law.  I definitely see why Jeff has such a smile on his face, that when he dies, it would take the undertaker 3 months of trying to wipe that smile off of his face.     I can see where Ms T got her good looks for sure!!!!!  I believe that Chief has done won the "Big Time Lottery" and he just hadn't told us about it until yesterday.

Thanks to all of you that shared such good news and photos too yesterday.  It brought back some good memories for me for sure.  


Now with all of that said, Gobblin, I definitely need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


Just checking....HAS ANYBODY SEEN A STOLEN SPRINT CUP RACE CAR IN THE ATLANTA AREA BECAUSE TRAVIS KVAPIL IS SURELY LOOKING FOR HIS.  Dang, you just can't trust anybody anymore.  If they catch this perp that stole it, I think the punishment should be to put a heavy duty rope tightly around their neck and tie it to the back of this car and see if they could keep their head attached to their body while Travis made a few hot laps at full speed around the Atlanta track.  I'd pay good money to watch that event.   

Now back to regular scheduled programs.....


----------



## Hankus (Feb 28, 2015)

mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2015)

why would you have a $350k car in a trailer worth over 1/2 M not have a gps tracking device on it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2015)

Mornin youngins......thinks I'll drive another lap'er two around da neighborhood in this car. It sure does handle good.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> why would you have a $350k car in a trailer worth over 1/2 M not have a gps tracking device on it?



probably ran outta money after he bought the car an trailer


----------



## Hankus (Feb 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins......thinks I'll drive another lap'er two around da neighborhood in this car. It sure does handle good.



better have ya wool drawers on, it's cool out der


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2015)

Cloudin up, 35* and breezy, gonna be a lil brisk at the track today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2015)

morning chief and hankus


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2015)

Hankus said:


> probably ran outta money after he bought the car an trailer



and what is the thief going to do with it unless you are like chief and can repaint it in the garage overnight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2015)

Mernin kids... 
Jeff, how far are you from the speedway?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning chief and hankus



Mornin gobblein, Hank!



blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids...
> Jeff, how far are you from the speedway?



Mornin blood.....5 minutes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mronin I bet Jeff C. could hear them cars going round-e- round from his house yesterday evenin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?



missed it.   


and got it too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 28, 2015)

Morning smart folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Morning smart folks



morning welcomed visitor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mronin I bet Jeff C. could hear them cars going round-e- round from his house yesterday evenin.




Mronin.....I can, but believe it or not, when they fill it with people and 43 cars are goin round and round I can barely hear it. If no one is there and a single car is just practicin I can hear it better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2015)

A'ight......I got to get ready to go see Mom and Dad today near Athens.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and what is the thief going to do with it unless you are like chief and can repaint it in the garage overnight.



I'd chuck the body an put the drive train in my ol truck, can ya say HOTrod


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I'd chuck the body an put the drive train in my ol truck, can ya say HOTrod



Gotta feelin somebody already has.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta feelin somebody already has.



How long is it going to take to get to Athens today?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight......I got to get ready to go see Mom and Dad today near Athens.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2015)

Supposed y o be mid sixties today and mostly sunny.  Now it's 40 and rainy. High of 45. Bama must have came to moultrie to meet boss to go fishing. Great


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Supposed y o be mid sixties today and mostly sunny.  Now it's 40 and rainy. High of 45. Bama must have came to moultrie to meet boss to go fishing. Great


And we got fencing to fix............. stooopid horses!
Anyone want a horse??

Oh........... hey ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2015)

Y'all tearing it up in here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Can I get a WOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2015)

My weekend to werk !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2015)

Erybody done gone . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2015)

T.D.T.P.N.E.G.T..................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2015)

I b hurr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> T.D.T.P.N.E.G.T..................



Uhh. Say what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> T.D.T.P.N.E.G.T..................





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uhh. Say what?





Not a clue ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2015)

Keebs making up acronyms


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2015)

Eyerectum I'll go read my book . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 28, 2015)

Recon I'll go 2 bed


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
Hornet22, mrs. hornet22+, Jeff C.


MizT passed out! 


All within 2 ft of each other


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Well looka here who came to see me


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

homod3


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Wonder where Jeff C. is?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2015)

Here I'm iz!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2015)

Jag at the Cafe !!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Jag havin a good time.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

I done gave Jag a dolla holla. He be cleaning up all the limbs. H22 and Jeff C. in the yard. Mz. T in da bed. Lawd she Hawt.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> I done gave Jag a dolla holla. He be cleaning up all the limbs. H22 and Jeff C. in the yard. Mz. T in da bed. Lawd she Hawt.



Oh LAwd I didn't know I was logged in as H22. 
He's gonna kill me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> I done gave Jag a dolla holla. He be cleaning up all the limbs. H22 and Jeff C. in the yard. Mz. T in da bed. Lawd she Hawt.





Hornet22 said:


> Oh LAwd I didn't know I was logged in as H22.
> He's gonna kill me.





I KNEW it was you !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

cupamore ours Quack,

raining here in the backyard.

enough moisture to make some coffee.   wooooooooooooooo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

'Mornin GW, got kinda busy shutting erythang down this morning .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

seems like the day shift could have done that and given you the night to read a book.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

Morning smart folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Morning smart folks.



morning fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

Wish I could have slept past sunrise


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Wish I could have slept past sunrise



I never make it that long.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

Heartburn woke me up darn budlight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Heartburn woke me up darn budlight



is the cure another?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

mornin
All is quiet at the Cafe. Heard Mz. T get up to let her dogs out. Now she back to zzzzzzzzz. Aint heard a peep outa Jeff C.  I'll juss drank my coffee alone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> is the cure another?



Wise words.
I found a full soldier outside.  Done got rained on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

No tents were harmed last night.
Fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No tents were harmed last night.
> Fuzzy



Lol glad y'all had a safe night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> is the cure another?



Only use the another cure for hangovers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Only use the another cure for hangovers.



Then join Quack as I bet he probably popped a top on the way home this morning.  

morning MsH22,  I am still gulping coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

buttermilk biscuit, strawberries, homemade chicken sausage, rangefree cheeken poolits.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2015)

Top of the morning children


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

Gobs eats good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

morning BOG


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

BOG sure came and went quickly.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

Bog spelled backwards is gob.. Conspiracy?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Bog spelled backwards is gob.. Conspiracy?



just because you are paranoid doesn't mean someone is not out to get you.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just because you are paranoid doesn't mean someone is not out to get you.



As good looking as I am womenz are always after me.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 1, 2015)

mernin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 1, 2015)

Good "Late" morning and Happy "Middle" of the day to all of you drivelers.

I am lazy today so I slept an extra couple of hours and have read the newspaper, ate some breakfast, washed multiple loads of clothes, and also uploaded a bunch of trailcam photos that I pulled yesterday.

Gosh, I feel tired so I think that I might go back to sleep again !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2015)

Had to make a late breakfast for the family!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. and family have left the Cafe. 
A good time was had by all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2015)

Someone give me a good banana bread recipe!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff was the  22 house full of taters?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Jeff was the  22 house full of taters?



No taters. Just skrimps.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

That looks good


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No taters. Just skrimps.





Po boys!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks like trouble to me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. and family have left the Cafe.
> *A good time was had by all.*


 I know ya'll did!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Po boys!



And Jeff fa fa sho knows how to make em .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 1, 2015)

Where is Mr 22s right hand....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Po boys!



Po WOWs that had to endure them boy's misbehavior.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. and family have left the Cafe.
> A good time was had by all.



Partayyyyy @ da Hawtnets!!!   

No doubt about it....great time with yall as usual!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Yellow breasted bird sittin on my deck rail.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Daughter and boyfriend comin over for cubed deer, collards, black-eyed peas, mac-n-cheese, mexican cone bread tonight. Gonna bring Bert (hound dog) and let me work on some of his disobedience and _BAD_ habits.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yellow breasted bird sittin on my deck rail.




Can you get a pic?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yellow breasted bird sittin on my deck rail.



That means snow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Po WOWs that had to endure them boy's misbehavior.


The LEADER was the best behaved. 


Jeff C. said:


> Yellow breasted bird sittin on my deck rail.


Was just out front and a beautiful blue bird lit in the dogwood and a little bitty yellow breasted bird lit in the other one. Wish I hada had my camera.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

Ticmouse


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Can you get a pic?



No sir.....didn't stay long enough.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> The LEADER was the best behaved.
> 
> Was just out front and a beautiful blue bird lit in the dogwood and a little bitty yellow breasted bird lit in the other one. Wish I hada had my camera.



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9342270&postcount=299



Migmack said:


> Ticmouse



Nope, wasn't a ticmouse.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Ticmouse



Nope.This one was tiny with a big yellow belly. 
Looked like a house wren sept yeller.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir.....didn't stay long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope.This one was tiny with a big yellow belly.
> Looked like a house wren sept yeller.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like trouble to me.


 Huba-Huba!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope.This one was tiny with a big yellow belly.
> Looked like a house wren sept yeller.



Dang, what a coincidence!!! For both of us to see one in our yards within minutes of each other!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, what a coincidence!!! For both of us to see one in our yards within minutes of each other!





Yellow warbler, maybe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Huba-Huba!



Dubble Trubble!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey Jeff fa fa. H22 claims he's watching the race downstairs. He sure is breathing heavy.
Thanks for the soldier this mornin. It's dead now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, what a coincidence!!! For both of us to see one in our yards within minutes of each other!



I know. Right. Somepin good gonna happen soon. 
Maybe Spring/Summer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yellow warbler, maybe.



Not quite that yellow and pretty, Nic. More like Msh22 said, sparrowish/wren looking, but with full yellow belly....more of a dull yellow, but notably yellow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Jeff fa fa. H22 claims he's watching the race downstairs. He sure is breathing heavy.
> Thanks for the soldier this mornin. It's dead now.



Yeah....it looked drier this way the closer we got to home, but then it started misting real close to the house which is only 5 miles to the track.

Roger on that, H22 made me a drank and I abandoned that soldier.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Dang, I wonder if yalls compooter issues are contagious? Mine sho is runnin slow today and I was touchin yalls.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, I wonder if yalls compooter issues are contagious? Mine sho is runnin slow today and I was touchin yalls.



See why I gotta edit so much.
 Jeff C. said my computer aint  worth a censored word.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> See why I gotta edit so much.
> Jeff C. said my computer aint  worth a censored word.



Naw.....it just "ain't right"!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Irish!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Irish!!!



Bout that time aint it.
The boy is coming home for dinner. Haven't seen him in 2  weeks.  Asked him what he had a taste for. Was gonna fix him a feast. He wants grill cheese sammich.  I thought he was teasing, but nope, that's what he wants.  I'm gonna make him the best grill cheese sammich he's eva had.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time aint it.
> The boy is coming home for dinner. Haven't seen him in 2  weeks.  Asked him what he had a taste for. Was gonna fix him a feast. He wants grill cheese sammich.  I thought he was teasing, but nope, that's what he wants.  I'm gonna make him the best grill cheese sammich he's eva had.




Yes it is! 


Sometimes you just can't beat the simple things in life!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Say sumpin bOOM bOOM.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> See why I gotta edit so much.
> Jeff C. said my computer aint  worth a censored word.



Potty mouth


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

bOOM bOOM = antisocial


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

I had to reboot this puter.
Jeff fa fa, tell Mz. T I'll bring her socks to KeebsMudFest along with Mz. V's knife and Keebs sunglasses. 
I think I got all my stuff back. Thanks for remembering my shirt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I had to reboot this puter.
> Jeff fa fa, tell Mz. T I'll bring her socks to KeebsMudFest along with Mz. V's knife and Keebs sunglasses.
> I think I got all my stuff back. Thanks for remembering my shirt.



LOL....MizT forgot her socks? 

YW galfriend......we wasn't going to forget it! 

Mstutu = lost and found


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL....MizT forgot her socks?
> 
> YW galfriend......we wasn't going to forget it!
> 
> Mstutu = lost and found



Yes Kang. found one on the floor and the other under the bed. 
H22 just went to the store to get some FANCY cheese. Came home with 4 bags of snacks for the boy to take home.  Sticky note grocery list fell out of his pocket. It said FOOD.  That's all it said. FOOD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> yes kang. Found one on the floor and the other under the bed.
> H22 just went to the store to get some fancy cheese. Came home with bags of snacks for the boy to take home.  Sticky note grocery list fell out of his pocket. It said food.  That's all it said. Food.



lmbo!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes Kang. found one on the floor and the other under the bed.
> H22 just went to the store to get some FANCY cheese. Came home with 4 bags of snacks for the boy to take home.  Sticky note grocery list fell out of his pocket. It said FOOD.  That's all it said. FOOD.





That ol` Lineman got style.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Think I'll eat some FOOD tonight!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Seriously.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seriously.



He was going to get some of that fancy "underlined" FOOD.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He was going to get some of that fancy "underlined" FOOD.



Dang. I just got thru  and you got me  again. He aint right. He just aint right.  Ya'll aint herd the story bout him bringing the leaf blower in the house have ya.  Yep. Bout blew me and my niece off the couch.  She thought it was funny. Me, not so much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. I just got thru  and you got me  again. He aint right. He just aint right.  Ya'll aint herd the story bout him bringing the leaf blower in the house have ya.  Yep. Bout blew me and my niece off the couch.  She thought it was funny. Me, not so much.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



Never a dull moment around here. Neighbors and all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never a dull moment around here. Neighbors and all.





I wouldn`t do for ya`ll to live across the field from us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Evening, people!
Another long day spent at da Big House and tomorrow goes back into a normal work week. 
I think some fried quail, squirrel, cream pea's, rice , gravy and biscuits are on the menu for supper. I need a good meal!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

Time to get 'er done, 12hrs wit nuttin to do.



Looks like erybody had a FUN weekend !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get 'er done, 12hrs wit nuttin to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like erybody had a FUN weekend !!



I saw pic of you in the sports forum. Ten years ago we would look like twins


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get 'er done, 12hrs wit nuttin to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like erybody had a FUN weekend !!



Can't say mine was exciting or fun.   Did split some wood today.   Wheeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t do for ya`ll to live across the field from us.



Good Lord willin and the creek don't rise, I'll be right there across the field from my Sista. Nats and all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good Lord willin and the creek don't rise, I'll be right there across the field from my Sista. Nats and all.




Gnats ain`t bad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Gnats ain`t bad.



Sister said I'd get used to them. Don't know about that. When I was at Georgia Southern, I would go home every weekend just to away from the gnats.  Where is the blowing air out of your mouth up your face smiley.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Gnats ain`t bad.



Nats don't deserve a "G"


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

The sand knats ate me up one night sleeping on a cot out in the open while we took turns shrimping one night. I'd rather drive down and buy fresh shrimp than throw nets and get eaten up by sand knatts


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sister said I'd get used to them. Don't know about that. When I was at Georgia Southern, I would go home every weekend just to away from the gnats.  Where is the blowing air out of your mouth up your face smiley.



Reckon I`m just used to em, since I`ve lived in shared territory my entire life.  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nats don't deserve a "G"



Us devout Unreconstructed Southerners know how to enunciate properly with the correct grammatical terms, and we are up to snuff with proper spellin`...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nats don't deserve a "G"



gnats are PG-13 bordering on R !!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

Iy`s always funny to watch visitors who never been around em get introduced to gnats.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 1, 2015)

That's why everyone from south Georgia looks  so friendly, they always waving


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's why everyone from south Georgia looks  so friendly, they always waving



TRUTH!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

Worst I ever seen any was around Hopeful. More gnats there than anywhere else down here, for some reason.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2015)

Evening Youngins, enjoyed South Georgia while it lasted. Rain and all.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 1, 2015)

My home town is ate up with gnats, either learn to deal with or walk around with a dryer sheet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

Gnats don't bother me none, it's them dang "no see 'ums" on the coast that I can't tolerate, especially launching the boat, cleaning fish etc..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

I reckon I'd take the Guh-nats over Skeeters bout any day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gnats don't bother me none, it's them dang "no see 'ums" on the coast that I can't tolerate, especially launching the boat, cleaning fish etc..



Yep....and I'd probably take skeeters over "no see 'ums" too. Them things tear me up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....and I'd probably take skeeters over "no see 'ums" too. Them things tear me up!





At least you can see the skeeters and whack 'em, I've 'bout knocked myself out with no see ums . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gnats don't bother me none, it's them dang "no see 'ums" on the coast that I can't tolerate, especially launching the boat, cleaning fish etc..





Yep, we call those sand gnats. They just a set of big jaws full of teeth with wings. Varmints can come through the screen on the windows too. If they got big as a horse fly, we`d have to wear armor plate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> At least you can see the skeeters and whack 'em, I've 'bout knocked myself out with no see ums . .



They've done bit me before I even know they were there. Even if can't see a skeeter, I can usually see'um, hear'em, or feel'em before they get me good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, we call those sand gnats. They just a set of big jaws full of teeth with wings. Varmints can come through the screen on the windows too. If they got big as a horse fly, we`d have to wear armor plate.



Yep....back in the day when I hunted obsessively, in the early fall I'd wear them little net gloves and masks. Them things come right through them to devour ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, we call those sand gnats. They just a set of big jaws full of teeth with wings. Varmints can come through the screen on the windows too. If they got big as a horse fly, we`d have to wear armor plate.




Yessir and a mesh ball cap don't even slow 'em down, dang thangs will tear yo head UP !! 




Jeff C. said:


> They've done bit me before I even know they were there. Even if can't see a skeeter, I can usually see'um, hear'em, or feel'em before they get me good.





I don't know what species of skeeter they are, but those ones with the tiger looking stripes and BIG will draw a pint 'o blood in a second, when you whack 'em, looks like Nic done hammered ya with a hawk !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir and a mesh ball cap don't even slow 'em down, dang thangs will tear yo head UP !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Only time I ever see those tiger skeeters is after a hurricane done left the Gulf and come up through here. And they will eat you alive. It was the year Florida got thumped by all those hurricanes one after the other. I forget which one it was, but we were out pickin` lines back up while the storm was still on us. Those everlastin` skeeters were wrappin` us up in a drivin` rain. 

Never saw anything like that before. We all near about had to go get blood transfusions.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, we call those sand gnats. They just a set of big jaws full of teeth with wings. Varmints can come through the screen on the windows too. If they got big as a horse fly, we`d have to wear armor plate.




I'd like to see one under a microscope.




Nicodemus said:


> Only time I ever see those tiger skeeters is after a hurricane done left the Gulf and come up through here. And they will eat you alive. It was the year Florida got thumped by all those hurricanes one after the other. I forget which one it was, but we were out pickin` lines back up while the storm was still on us. Those everlastin` skeeters were wrappin` us up in a drivin` rain.
> 
> Never saw anything like that before. We all near about had to go get blood transfusions.





See 'em right regular round here ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd like to see one under a microscope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I reckon the storms drag em up here. What we have to deal with around here is those little black jet fighter skeeters, the little bigger standard option skeeters, a few gallinipper jumbo skeeters, horse flies, yellow flies, and certain times of the year, sand gnats.

Here`s a small gallinipper.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 1, 2015)

Am I allowed to post in here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

I forgot about yaller flies, can't even walk, or ride 4 wheeler down to the field without gitting hit 5-6 times, they LOVE this sandy soil region for some reason, they must be territorial, because as long as you stay in the yard they don't fool with you, but start down the road to the field and it's ON !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Am I allowed to post in here?





Just as long as you stay ON TOPIC, and well, for the most part we don't have a topic..


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 1, 2015)

Cool! What's the topic, not that it matters?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

After I shot it dead.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 1, 2015)

What did you choot it with Nic? Firearm or bow?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't say mine was exciting or fun.   Did split some wood today.   Wheeeeeeeeeeee


I spent the afternoon clearing stuff off the 'lectric fence........ got 2 solid buttons flashing now........ I want a bigger box that'll knock those horses on their hiney's if they try to go through it!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good Lord willin and the creek don't rise, I'll be right there across the field from my Sista. Nats and all.


and right up da road from me!


Migmack said:


> The sand knats ate me up one night sleeping on a cot out in the open while we took turns shrimping one night. I'd rather drive down and buy fresh shrimp than throw nets and get eaten up by sand knatts


lawd I hate a sand gnat!


KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins, enjoyed South Georgia while it lasted. Rain and all.


sorry I missed you, but glad ya got a trip in.......... now try to come back in a couple weekends!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot about yaller flies, can't even walk, or ride 4 wheeler down to the field without gitting hit 5-6 times, they LOVE this sandy soil region for some reason, they must be territorial, because as long as you stay in the yard they don't fool with you, but start down the road to the field and it's ON !!


HATE a yellow fly!  Hard to ride horses 'cause of them sap suckers!  But I did learn a trip from a gentleman one time, snap off a tree limb that has green leaves on it & put it on your hat and in the horses halter, they don't mess with you quiet as bad for some reason!
Count down to KMF!! Not this weekend (my granboys BD party is this weekend!) and then the next is KMF!!  And of course LilD's birthday is the 11th!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What did you choot it with Nic? Firearm or bow?





Rifle.  Can`t shoot a bow any more.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 1, 2015)

Cool! Lever action I hope.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 1, 2015)

I need a new avatar. Scrapy said I should get the mods to give me one. What do you suggest Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Cool! Lever action I hope.





Yep, I`d say you can call this one a lever action. Even if it is a single shot. Only centerfire rifle I use.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I`d say you can call this one a lever action. Even if it is a single shot. Only centerfire rifle I use.



Very nice!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

Story time . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2015)

Evening folks! Back at it tonight... Knocking out Monday!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

I gotz to go to the Dentist Tuesday, Laaaaaawd I HATE going to the Dentist.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to go to the Dentist Tuesday, Laaaaaawd I HATE going to the Dentist.



I've got one Wednesday......same here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got one Wednesday......same here.





I haven't been in probly 20plus years .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I haven't been in probly 20plus years .



Dang it mann!!! It had been about 10yrs since I had been before I got that impacted toof.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it mann!!! It had been about 10yrs since I had been before I got that impacted toof.





Dawn's making me go, I chipped my front two teefies when I was in the first grade and now they look bad, she wants me to get 'em fixed.  Ain't no telling what all they'll find and what it'll cost me.  Already paying about $500 a month for Dawn's 3 surgeries, chemo, radiation etc, and that's with having GOOD insurance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's making me go, I chipped my front two teefies when I was in the first grade and now they look bad, she wants me to get 'em fixed.  Ain't no telling what all they'll find and what it'll cost me.  Already paying about $500 a month for Dawn's 3 surgeries, chemo, radiation etc, and that's with having GOOD insurance.



 That's a tough pill to swallow, worth gagging on it though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Holler atcha later, Quackster.....gonna call it a night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2015)

Later Chief, give Mz T a pinch from me, she'll know what it means !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Meatloaf an mashed taters .....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2015)

How is it ??


Had some BoJangles cheekun earlier, gonna have some chili and Fritos here shortly, wished I'da bout some sour cream and some cheese . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

It was good!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2015)

Unfortunately had to wait forever for that dang "white screen" to finally disappear.


Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  I read back and found that the world just might not be the same again since Jeff C and his family visited Mr and Mrs H this weekend and it looks like everyone had a BLAST during this get together.

I need some of Gobblin's coffee this morning to get my heart jump-started so that I can get some work done ASAP.  Countdown of 5-4-3-2-1 for the coffee truck !!!!


Quack, Blood, Gobblin, I see all of you rattling those coffee cups and getting ready to get them filled from that huge coffee pot that just arrived.

Hope all of you will have a good day and pass it on !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Unfortunately had to wait forever for that dang "white screen" to finally disappear.
> 
> 
> Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  I read back and found that the world just might not be the same again since Jeff C and his family visited Mr and Mrs H this weekend and it looks like everyone had a BLAST during this get together.
> ...



good morning sir! Happy Monday to you as well!

Quack ... We about got thisan inda bag bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> good morning sir! Happy Monday to you as well!
> 
> Quack ... We about got thisan inda bag bro!





Sho do Bloodbro, be back Wed night !!




Mornin EE and GW !!!  


Happy Monday dayshiftas !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2015)

mercy the white screen had my knuckles white from pounding the refresh button.  Finally went off and did some other computer work and got my blood pressure below the 'she's gonna blow' level.

You night walkers about ready to call it a day and the non-non-24 of us are about to kick start our day.   The coffee is cowboy up strength this morning and oh so good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2015)

Quack,  find you a dentist with an assistant who you can smile at and she will know what it means.   Makes going a lot easier when she leans in real close.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Mornin blood, Quackmeister, EE, and gobblein.......

Yessir EE, we had an awesome time with the Mr & Mrs HTutu's dis weekend. No one was injured during this event.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack,  find you a dentist with an assistant who you can smile at and she will know what it means.   Makes going a lot easier when she leans in real close.





I liked my old dentist (retired) he'd knock me out to have my teeth cleaned, we had a agreement he wouldn't hurt me and I wouldn't stomp a mudhole in him.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack,  find you a dentist with an assistant who you can smile at and she will know what it means.   Makes going a lot easier when she leans in real close.




Gobblin, I knew that was a good reason that I liked you.



Yep, that is definitely the kind of dental assistant that I love to deal with too.  I had one like that many years ago and dang, I still miss her.  She had moved from New York down to Augusta at the time and she had a "two pillow technique" that made me begin to dream as she worked on me.  She made me feel "really fine" even though she was supposed to be working on my teeth.  Her lung capacity intrigued the heck out of me as well, and before long, I had fallen head over heals  for her too.  Are you sure we didn't go to the same dentist office????     



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, Quackmeister, EE, and gobblein.......
> 
> Yessir EE, we had an awesome time with the Mr & Mrs HTutu's dis weekend. No one was injured during this event.




Chief, I would have loved to have been hiding behind a door or underneath a bed and tried my best to watch all of this HAWT action this weekend.  Dang that food looked really good too.  Ain't nothing like spending fun times with dear friends.  Oh, don't forget to give Ms T a hug from me this morning.  Of course, it might not do a thing for her BUT I will probably have a smile on face all day long as a result!!!  (Quack is helping me in regards to "stawkin techniques"). 






Hooked On Quack said:


> I liked my old dentist (retired) he'd knock me out to have my teeth cleaned, we had a agreement he wouldn't hurt me and I wouldn't stomp a mudhole in him.




Quack, I had a dentist for over twenty years that was somewhat rushed and forgetful at times.  On one visit, he proceeded to begin drilling without giving me any shots for deadening first !!!!  I quickly had a "Come to Jesus Meeting" with him as I told him that if he tried that again, I would immediately pull out my "very dull knife" and grab a hold to something of his and begin to start "sawing back and forth, back and forth."

Yep, I got his attention real quickly and the dental assistant liked to have fell in the floor laughing when I told him that.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2015)

Morning, one of the day shifters again


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, one of the day shifters again



Must be nice brother! Enjoyed it when my job used to rotate shifts! Permanent nights stinks to me! I never feel rested!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Light rain here at the house, birds are just singing away! Won't be long now an spring will be here!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2015)

Morning folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

Morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Morning folks!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks


Dear Sweet Heaven,  I hope that dont ever happen again


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dear Sweet Heaven,  I hope that dont ever happen again



You forgot the "!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You forgot the "!"



It was just too close for comfort


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Orthodontist = hold me an tell me ya love me after the visit!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Morning folks!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks





havin_fun_huntin said:


> It was just too close for comfort




As someone else said.......Like two peas in a pod !!!!!!

Have ya'll been playing together in the park in Tifton again?????


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> As someone else said.......Like two peas in a pod !!!!!!
> 
> Have ya'll been playing together in the park in Tifton again?????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, one of the day shifters again


you sayin you don't like us "day shifters"?

Mernin Ya'll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you sayin you don't like us "day shifters"?
> 
> Mernin Ya'll!



No I don't like day shift


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you sayin you don't like us "day shifters"?
> 
> Mernin Ya'll!


Mernin Keebs! I'm heading to bed time soon!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mernin Mrs Hornet!



Wycliff said:


> No I don't like day shift



Dude.... YOU are Crazy... I'd give anything to be able to work days again!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No I don't like day shift


fine, be that way!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Keebs! I'm heading to bed time soon!


Then sweet dreams to you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

Chantix keeping me awake at night.  was up at 12, the baby got up, and he didnt go back to sleep till 130.  I was almost 2 going to sleep myself....  grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

What the.......


I mean, good morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm sposed to go buy an E collar today to break some of Bert's (daughter's hound dog) bad habits. 

Any of yall use any before? Know a good brand, not too expensive, but overall good product?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Mannnn, sho can tell it's Moanday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Awwwww


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Twerkin......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sposed to go buy an E collar today to break some of Bert's (daughter's hound dog) bad habits.
> 
> Any of yall use any before? Know a good brand, not too expensive, but overall good product?


Wal Mart $99 last one I got, worth every penny!


Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmmmm.....


PERK!


Jeff C. said:


>


aaawww, sweet Jag! 


Jeff C. said:


> Awwwww


Helllooooo Ladies!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Twerkin......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff fa fa got some good pics. 

Just had to do some running around. It's NICE out there. Had the window rolled down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Good morning, i miss all the fun, i must not be livin right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Wal Mart $99 last one I got, worth every penny!
> 
> PERK!
> 
> ...



I saw that they advertise them, just wasn't sure of the quality. I'll see if my local Walmart has any in stock. Just need to break some bad habits on Bert and Boudreaux.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I saw that they advertise them, just wasn't sure of the quality. I'll see if my local Walmart has any in stock. Just need to break some bad habits on Bert and Boudreaux.



Boudreaux He sure was well behaved at my house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa got some good pics.
> 
> Just had to do some running around. It's NICE out there. Had the window rolled down.



MizT took'em! I got one more....I think I'm BUZZED.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

good pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boudreaux He sure was well behaved at my house.



He is....except for bolting out the door and attacking the garage door when it's going UP, not down, just UP.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT took'em! I got one more....I think I'm BUZZED.



I think you aint the only one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, i miss all the fun, i must not be livin right.



Mornin Mudro....don't worry we're going to invade the privacy of your humble abode one of these days. 

Hope you cook me somthin good!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sposed to go buy an E collar today to break some of Bert's (daughter's hound dog) bad habits.
> 
> Any of yall use any before? Know a good brand, not too expensive, but overall good product?



You are supposed to put it on first before you try it on dog, to be sure it is working properly. Put it around your neck, turn it to high and tell your wife to hold the button for at least a minute. If you can do this without using badwords, there is something wrong with it. Take it back until you get a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You are supposed to put it on first before you try it on dog, to be sure it is working properly. Put it around your neck, turn it to high and tell your wife to hold the button for at least a minute. If you can do this without using badwords, there is something wrong with it. Take it back until you get a good one.



I already got one of those.....I done told you I'm tryin to break my dogs bad habits, don't want them cussin too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Hmmmmm......wonder if it will work on MizT?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I saw that they advertise them, just wasn't sure of the quality. I'll see if my local Walmart has any in stock. Just need to break some bad habits on Bert and Boudreaux.


best money I've ever spent on my dogs!  Wish I had one big enough to fit a horse!


Jeff C. said:


> MizT took'em! I got one more....I think I'm BUZZED.


good pic!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, i miss all the fun, i must not be livin right.


 'bout time you showed up!


KyDawg said:


> You are supposed to put it on first before you try it on dog, to be sure it is working properly. Put it around your neck, turn it to high and tell your wife to hold the button for at least a minute. If you can do this without using badwords, there is something wrong with it. Take it back until you get a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

I mostly just use Cesar Milan's Pshhhh method. I often follow up with ittt.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm......wonder if it will work on MizT?



Don't think I would try that Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't think I would try that Chief.



She's got some BAD habits I've been needin to fix Pops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

I said it once, I'll say it again!

hfh = antisocial


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> She's got some BAD habits I've been needin to fix Pops!



Think I would try some flowers first .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Think I would try some flowers first .


You're a smart man, Boss!
Also, chocolate worked for Penny on the Big Bang Theory!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I said it once, I'll say it again!
> 
> hfh = antisocial



?  what I did?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Think I would try some flowers first .





Keebs said:


> You're a smart man, Boss!
> Also, chocolate worked for Penny on the Big Bang Theory!



That's what I'm tryin to tell yall.....she ate the flowers and put the chocolate in a vase!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ?  what I did?



It's not what you did.....it's what you didn't do. Will somebody teach this boy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Of course, I ate the chocolate!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

im so confused.  What did I not do?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im so confused.  What did I not do?



read back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im so confused.  What did I not do?



Nuttin bOOM bOOM......just sit there and be quiet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Poor Nancy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin bOOM bOOM......just sit there and look pretty!



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

My eyes, MY eyes .... I just read back an seen pics of Jeff fa fa hugged up to my dear, deer sweet Mrs H!!!! An mista H was ok wid it!?!? ...... Gasp,stomp,cry!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I'm tryin to tell yall.....she ate the flowers and put the chocolate in a vase!


 bless her heart.............


Jeff C. said:


> It's not what you did.....it's what you didn't do. Will somebody teach this boy?


 Nic's been tryin to get someone to here lately........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> im so confused.  What did I not do?


didja read back?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> read back.



guess i dont see it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Poor Nancy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> My eyes, MY eyes .... I just read back an seen pics of Jeff fa fa hugged up to my dear, deer sweet Mrs H!!!! An mista H was ok wid it!?!? ...... Gasp,stomp,cry!!!!



 He didn't give me a pickup hug tho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> guess i dont see it...



Ray Charles or Steveie Wonder could see it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ray Charles or Steveie Wonder could see it!



oh snap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixed it for ya.



You axin too much now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He didn't give me a pickup hug tho.



Iz goin ta pounce on Jeff fa fa! He's muscling in where he shouldn't be!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr Tutu can flat peel some skrimps!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

i see pics of good food, 2 ugly men, 2 women who musta felt sorry for said men, and the always awesome Jag.  you asking bout a e collar... KyD givinh great info... ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mr Tutu can flat peel some skrimps!



I dun sent you some messages ..... Yous betta back awf sucka!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Iz goin ta pounce on Jeff fa fa! He's muscling in where he shouldn't be!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mr Tutu can flat peel some skrimps!



You eva see em peeled like that before
I aint.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i see pics of good food, 2 ugly men, 2 women who musta felt sorry for said men, and the always awesome Jag.  you asking bout a e collar... KyD givinh great info... ??



nevaminnnnnd......



blood on the ground said:


> I dun sent you some messages ..... Yous betta back awf sucka!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



Just wait ..... My brother will be off werk soon!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You eva see em peeled like that before
> I aint.



That's how I peel'em. He was just goin faster'n me. I had to peed up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Wait...what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Just wait ..... My brother will be off werk soon!!!



Brang it, BIG BOY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wait...what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Dert?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



Loling Jeff!!! Tell the jag we said hello please!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2015)

What in the world ..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Loling Jeff!!! Tell the jag we said hello please!



You got it, Jas!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> What in the world ..............



Tryin to revive, resuscitate, ressurrect, reincarnate......


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

2 hrs sleep an some yahoos on a dirt bike come blasting down my driveway!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Reckon I'll get some lunch now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 hrs sleep an some yahoos on a dirt bike come blasting down my driveway!!!!



I had a neighbor that lived next door that had one and when my daughter was a newborn he'd ride around in his yard and between our houses. Duaghter's room was on that side of the house. I had to go out there and cuss him out several times.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 hrs sleep an some yahoos on a dirt bike come blasting down my driveway!!!!




nothing like good neighbors


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2015)

My neighbor has a racecar every weekend he use to go out there at about 10 in the morning and fire it off. One night I had enough so about 2 in the morning I uncapped the headers on my truck and ran it for about a half an hour, he waits till about 5  on the weekends to start his car now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 hrs sleep an some yahoos on a dirt bike come blasting down my driveway!!!!



Least they aint shootin guns.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Just wait ..... My brother will be off werk soon!!!



What you need your brother far. He gonna hold your hand?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What you need your brother far. He gonna hold your hand?



Gonna be a tag team match. Me 'n Jag vs him and his brother....Jag probly won't even have to tag me. He'll get'em both with the 2 thumbs hold!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Creole tunar over rice wiff hot buttered biskits.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> My neighbor has a racecar every weekend he use to go out there at about 10 in the morning and fire it off. One night I had enough so about 2 in the morning I uncapped the headers on my truck and ran it for about a half an hour, he waits till about 5  on the weekends to start his car now


You'd done that by my house, i'd come over and had a beer and seen what was under the hood.



Jeff C. said:


> Creole tunar over rice wiff hot buttered biskits.



just had that new bacon and bleu burger on that weird bread from Wendy's. Pretty good.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2015)

pepper chicken and fried rice


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

left ova messican.......... not enough........  it would've filled Mrs. H22 up for the whole day though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

3 lazy dogs and Jag snorin with silence otherwise.....almost impossible to stay awake!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Aint no way I could sleep today. It's toooooo pretty out there. Can't wait to git home and sit outside.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> nothing like good neighbors


I'm in the woods! Don't really have any neighbors! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Least they aint shootin guns.


I would probably handle that better ... The dirt bike gets the dogs to barking! (the inside one)!


KyDawg said:


> What you need your brother far. He gonna hold your hand?


Well ... Maybe!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint no way I could sleep today. It's toooooo pretty out there. Can't wait to git home and sit outside.



I was going to go to walmart and get an e collar if they have one, then Jag passed out on me. Gonna see if he'll wake up in a little bit.....it's nice out there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

I sure wished the sun would come out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

I miss the sun


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

i am blahhhhhh, no sun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Who stole my sunshine


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

po mud


----------



## rydert (Mar 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Who stole my sunshine





havin_fun_huntin said:


> po mud



speaking of sunshine..........tell her I said hey.....she'll know.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Who stole my sunshine



Wasn't me, but I did steal your moonshine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wasn't me, but I did steal your moonshine.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2015)

Mud had some good moonshine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

that was non alcyhaulic  apple ale.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> that was non alcyhaulic  apple ale.



would that be called pale ale?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

5 mo minit.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> would that be called pale ale?



you could i guess


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Bye Mrs. Hornet 22


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2015)

Feel like doodoo, gonna hava drank.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feel like doodoo, gonna hava drank.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feel like doodoo, gonna hava drank.





mudracing101 said:


>



I'm toasting you for the drank, not that you feel like doo doo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm toasting you for the drank, not that you feel like doo doo.





Itz all good mudbro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2015)

leaving work . . . . bbl


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Man y'all gots some easy jobs with some great hrs!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

how ya'll are?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> how ya'll are?



Howdy Keebs ... You about got Monday whooped!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy Keebs ... You about got Monday whooped!


good lord I sure hope so!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2015)

Greetings!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings!


 Hiya Bubba!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Got a purty dang good work/training session in with all 3 dogs. Moo Moo and Boo Boo were a lil rusty, but got back in the groove quick. Bert did much better than I thought he would on the long sit/stay/come.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Think I'm going to make some hamburger steak and gravy, cook some cabbage and northern beans!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2015)

2 mo howas


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Think I'm going to make some hamburger steak and gravy, cook some cabbage and northern beans!



I'm thinkin leftova from last night.....cubed deer slathered in tobasco sauce, collards with pepper sauce and lil tobasco peppers, black-eyed peas, green bean casserole, messican cone bread, sliced raw vidalia onions, and sliced jalapenos.

Probly sprinkle some black pepper on it while I'm at it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm thinkin leftova from last night.....cubed deer slathered in tobasco sauce, collards with pepper sauce and lil tobasco peppers, black-eyed peas, green bean casserole, messican cone bread, sliced raw vidalia onions, and sliced jalapenos.
> 
> Probly sprinkle some black pepper on it while I'm at it.



That sounds good, cabbage=yuck!!

Later y'all , its five


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> That sounds good, cabbage=yuck!!
> 
> Later y'all , its five



Later Mudro!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

Time's Up!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

fyfe tin. im steel hear


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm thinkin leftova from last night.....cubed deer slathered in tobasco sauce, collards with pepper sauce and lil tobasco peppers, black-eyed peas, green bean casserole, messican cone bread, sliced raw vidalia onions, and sliced jalapenos.
> 
> Probly sprinkle some black pepper on it while I'm at it.



Dang trying to lite the afterburner Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang trying to lite the afterburner Jeff?



I like a lil food with my peppa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

MizT talked me outta the cubed deer and fixins. Gonna go with Hot sausage and gravy ova biskits instead.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

Bye yall


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT talked me outta the cubed deer and fixins. Gonna go with Hot sausage and gravy ova biskits instead.



That sounds delicious also!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2015)

Jus chillin and watching the Oprah Winfrey network


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Jus chillin and watching the Oprah Winfrey network


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Jus chillin and watching the Oprah Winfrey network


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2015)

finally home.  wife had zuke/sausage lagasna cooked for suppa.   slap your mammy good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



Yep. It's Monday. We watchin  travel channel. They in Charleston, S.C.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Frozen pizza for me myself and I. H22 got wangs going.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives....Food Network, as usual. 

MizT don't even know who ISIS iz!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives....Food Network, as usual.
> 
> MizT don't even know who ISIS iz!



That is why she is so happy. I'm bout ready to quit watching news. SCARY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is why she is so happy. I'm bout ready to quit watching news. SCARY.



Yeah, but I at least want to know who the ENEMY is. You know, like Obama, Biden, Pelosi, Dean, Reed, and all the race   pimps, etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

My knee grow, Quack!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My knee grow, Quack!!!





'Suuuuuuuuup???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Nutttttttin......sippin on a dranky drank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Might start sellin some of these Quack:


"The pricing of these fabulous canines starts from as low as $16,000."


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2015)

Quack done gone.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 2, 2015)

beer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2015)

beat the white screen this morning. 

don't know if that is good or bad


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> beat the white screen this morning.
> 
> don't know if that is good or bad



Well dang it, I didn't beat it as it has stayed around for the past hour now.  Who is in charge of doing the nighttime maintenance and back-up anyway?  It would be nice if it occurred every night at 2-3AM like most other companies and websites etc.

Gobblin, I need a fresh supply of your fresh brewed coffee to get my Mojo on this morning because I've got lots of things to do today BUT I can't do them with any rain or heavy moisture in the air unfortunately.   Enough of this rain, sleet, ice and snow garbage.  Where is a few days of sunshine so that I can get my work done?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

Morning children!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2015)

Well Good Morning Blood.  I have been sitting here all by myself for a long time.  For Entertainment, I just finished listening to Celine Dion singing, "All By Myself".

I am glad that you stopped by and waved a hand because I thought this place had completely shut down for the year or something.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2015)

Well EE it looks like an easy day today as moisture is in the mix.  Either coming down or high humididididy.

Wonder where BOG is this morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2015)

There he is.

didn't mean to leave you hanging EE but like you I've been check computer, go do things like sharpen knives, furnace filter, what bills to ignore or pay, etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Mornin blood, gobblein, EE......granddog Bert alerted me to every little tick or creak sound made last night with a bark or series of barks. He also decided to relieve himself in the sewing room floor overnight too.  I thought my daughter said he was house trained. Wait.....she said he was _ALMOST_ house trained.

Never did get that E collar yesterday.....I bet I will today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

Y'all go check out my weekend eats thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all go check out my weekend eats thread




Mmmmmmmmmm......Lookin gooood!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, gobblein, EE......granddog Bert alerted me to every little tick or creak sound made last night with a bark or series of barks. He also decided to relieve himself in the sewing room floor overnight too.  I thought my daughter said he was house trained. Wait.....she said he was _ALMOST_ house trained.
> 
> Never did get that E collar yesterday.....I bet I will today.



don't taze me bro


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> don't taze me bro



Gonna find out if he can dance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Or pinch it off.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

Morning peeps


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

im here....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

Rain in the 30132 this morning.


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2015)

hey dare...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Im gonna tell yall.  Im bout ready to toss this chantix in teh dang trash. havent had a decent night sleep since I started it.


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gonna tell yall.  Im bout ready to toss this chantix in teh dang trash. havent had a decent night sleep since I started it.



suck it up buttercup..............


hang in there


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

wait, how's it Monday again?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> wait, how's it Monday again?!?!



 no kidding


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gonna tell yall.  Im bout ready to toss this chantix in teh dang trash. havent had a decent night sleep since I started it.


Honestly, try the nicorette, I like the gum, but you might like the patch......... it's worth a try...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> no kidding


nope, no kidding.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Honestly, try the nicorette, I like the gum, but you might like the patch......... it's worth a try...........
> 
> nope, no kidding.



ll trade with ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

durt you gonna make it to KMF?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ll trade with ya


my second Monday for your second Monday or the chantix for the nicortett? I'm confused, I don't need more confusin on a second monday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone remember the evil pink fourwheller from a few years back?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone remember the evil pink fourwheller from a few years back?



Dang. I had a pic of it and I musta deleted it. Yep. I remember.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

bog be driving a pank 4 wheeler?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. I had a pic of it and I musta deleted it. Yep. I remember.



I sold that evil thang Sunday!!! Happiest day of my parenting carrier!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Keebs, were you gonna need me to get those signs made or what?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bog be driving a pank 4 wheeler?



Not no mo! Wouldn't jump a log without buckin ya offt!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Not no mo! Wouldn't jump a log without buckin ya offt!!!!!



Was it one of those little kids off brand 4 wheelers?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Not no mo! Wouldn't jump a log without buckin ya offt!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

where errbody is?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Was it one of those little kids off brand 4 wheelers?



Yes... A possessed one!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gonna tell yall.  Im bout ready to toss this chantix in teh dang trash. havent had a decent night sleep since I started it.





You`ve got to want to succeed.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone remember the evil pink fourwheller from a few years back?


I do, I do!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey you!


blood on the ground said:


> I sold that evil thang Sunday!!! Happiest day of my parenting carrier!!!


well dang!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, were you gonna need me to get those signs made or what?


Yep, pm incoming!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes... A possessed one!!!


  i think all those little rascals are


Nicodemus said:


> You`ve got to want to succeed.



Its the lack of sleep that is getting me.  4 hours in 2 nights..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i think all those little rascals are
> 
> 
> Its the lack of sleep that is getting me.  4 hours in 2 nights..





Is the Chantix the cause of no sleep?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Is the Chantix the cause of no sleep?



Cant for sure say.  But the no sleep started when I started taking the 2 a day pills


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cant for sure say.  But the no sleep started when I started taking the 2 a day pills





I can`t remember, but it seems I only took one pill a day. Did the doctor tell you to take 2 a day?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t remember, but it seems I only took one pill a day. Did the doctor tell you to take 2 a day?



its in a pack.  start off with 1-.5 mg pill then move up to 2 .5mg pills next week you move up to 2. 1mg pills


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt you gonna make it to KMF?



probably not........I'm just not good with crowds

nothing against any of y'all...just the way I am


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its in a pack.  start off with 1-.5 mg pill then move up to 2 .5mg pills next week you move up to 2. 1mg pills





You gonna continue the program?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> probably not........I'm just not good with crowds
> 
> nothing against any of y'all...just the way I am


  you betta be there.. gonna call you hom03 Jr.


Nicodemus said:


> You gonna continue the program?



Im trying brother.  Thats all I know for sure


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 3, 2015)

Mornin erey buddy...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> probably not........I'm just not good with crowds
> 
> nothing against any of y'all...just the way I am





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy...


hey, slow down!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

Almost seeping time


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> probably not........I'm just not good with crowds
> 
> nothing against any of y'all...just the way I am


Dert just don't wanna see all them old men and womens drooling ova his hawt wife. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you betta be there.. gonna call you hom03 Jr.
> 
> 
> Im trying brother.  Thats all I know for sure


Good luck Louie. That Chantix sruff made me meaner than Nics avitar. H22 bout left me.


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy...


Mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert just don't wanna see all them old men and womens drooling ova his hawt wife.
> 
> Good luck Louie. That Chantix sruff made me meaner than Nics avitar. H22 bout left me.
> 
> Mornin





That snake was sweet.  





Actually, she would have bit me in the face and smiled as I died. She almost did too.  

But, I caught her, and that made me the winner.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert just don't wanna see all them old men and womens drooling ova his hawt wife.
> 
> Good luck Louie. That Chantix sruff made me meaner than Nics avitar. H22 bout left me.
> 
> Mornin



So far, no one has noticed a mood change in me, atleast not to the point they said anything


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Nic, you gonna make it this year?


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So far, no one has noticed a mood change in me, atleast not to the point they said anything



PLEASE, tell erybody that is around you to let you know before it gets out of hand; if it does


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> PLEASE, tell erybody that is around you to let you know before it gets out of hand; if it does



Ill save it for the few people I really wanna fly off the handle with


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2015)

merning folks.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> merning folks.....



hey lil fella........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Mornin again.....just woke back up. And the dog still woke me up a few times barkin at nothin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So far, no one has noticed a mood change in me, atleast not to the point they said anything



I have.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey lil fella........



recon he sent you a selfie?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I have.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



HUH what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> probably not........I'm just not good with crowds
> 
> nothing against any of y'all...just the way I am




Uhhhh......we got a cure for that, ya know!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

I think durts skeered errbody gonna show him up shooting skeet..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

I think he's scared we gonna grope him.....he did use to be a Beva fan.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I think he's scared we gonna grope him.....he did use to be a Beva fan.



Wont be no gropin, might have to dodge The Jags thumbs but thats about it 

Oh, and once a beva fan, always a beva fan


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wont be no gropin, might have to dodge The Jags thumbs but thats about it
> 
> Oh, and once a beva fan, always a beva fan



You better believe I was gone sic the JAG on him!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

durt, you betta brang alot of dollars.  Ask quack


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You better believe I was gone sic the JAG on him!


I would very much like to meet him


havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt, you betta brang alot of dollars.  Ask quack


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhh......we got a cure for that, ya know!



what?........haven't found anything so far........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You better believe I was gone sic the JAG on him!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Im worried


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Where is MUD?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt, you betta brang alot of dollars.  Ask quack



   

Quack, quacked me up wit dat! 



rydert said:


> I would very much like to meet him



We might have to ride down and fly a kite one day! 



rydert said:


> what?........haven't found anything so far........



Alkyhaul don't work? 



Keebs said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

maybe thats where strang has been hidin?  beva rehab?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im worried


Hi, I'm confused, nice to meet ya.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, you gonna make it this year?



Not sure. Don't look like it. Sorry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Dert's skeered errybody wanna tell his wifey "Hey".

I wanted to see if he could jump higher than Big Ox!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

I sho do hope we have good weather for KMF, otherwise I might not be there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I sho do hope we have good weather for KMF, otherwise I might not be there.



 dont even talk like that


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

Sure wish I didn't have to work that weekend so I could put faces with names


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Not sure. Don't look like it. Sorry.


   


Jeff C. said:


> I sho do hope we have good weather for KMF, otherwise I might not be there.


 not you too!


Wycliff said:


> Sure wish I didn't have to work that weekend so I could put face with names


call in sick?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm thinking one porta potty will be all we need, huh?  folks dropping out left & right.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

I just don't have any choice but to brang 2 big dogs with me. I can handle the weather, but I'd be stuck with 2 big sloppy wet dogs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinking one porta potty will be all we need, huh?  folks dropping out left & right.......



who else backed out?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Not to mention Jag and MizT!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I just don't have any choice but to brang 2 big dogs with me. I can handle the weather, but I'd be stuck with 2 big sloppy wet dogs.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> not you too!
> 
> call in sick?!?!?




Can't right now to much going on


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



You musta been typin when I made my next post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Can't right now to much going on



Sucks Wy!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who else backed out?


go read the thread...........


Jeff C. said:


> Not to mention Jag and MizT!


you so bad!


Wycliff said:


> Can't right now to much going on


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

I just see 2?  Quack betta make it.  And brang his pretty wife


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

What's going on in herea.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's going on in herea.



been looking for mud, you seen him?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's going on in herea.


I'm having a second Monday and it is worse than the first & I'm tired of it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> been looking for mud, you seen him?


OK, I'll tell you where he is, but you gotta promise not to tell!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm having a second Monday and it is worse than the first & I'm tired of it!
> 
> OK, I'll tell you where he is, but you gotta promise not to tell!



The hogs ate him?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> been looking for mud, you seen him?


Did you look at the park


Keebs said:


> I'm having a second Monday and it is worse than the first & I'm tired of it!
> 
> OK, I'll tell you where he is, but you gotta promise not to tell!



Keebs rode by the park.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you look at the park
> 
> 
> Keebs rode by the park.



 I didnt even think bout looking there..  I wonder if hes looking for hdm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I didnt even think bout looking there..  I wonder if hes looking for hdm



They're both missing. Juuuuuuss saaaayyying.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Quickie lunch....cabbage soup! Don't sound great, but actually purty doggone goot, it gots meat and mater sauce in it. I loaded it up wiff tobasco too.

Gotta go get E collar after this, Boudreaux just bolted out the garage after a skwerl and kept going all the way cross the road to neighbor's with Bert right on his tail....never even looked when they crossed the road. 

Somethin tells me some lektricity will cure that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quickie lunch....cabbage soup! Don't sound great, but actually purty doggone goot, it gots meat and mater sauce in it. I loaded it up wiff tobasco too.
> 
> Gotta go get E collar after this, Boudreaux just bolted out the garage after a skwerl and kept going all the way cross the road to neighbor's with Bert right on his tail....never even looked when they crossed the road.
> 
> Somethin tells me some lektricity will cure that!



I can NOT believe they didn't stop and look both ways. 
Looks like you gots lots of work ahead of ya Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The hogs ate him?


heavens no, you know pork don't stand a chance around that boy!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you look at the park
> 
> 
> Keebs rode by the park.


why yes, yes I have, quiet a few times in the past........... 
OH, they're having a festival there I think this weekend!


Jeff C. said:


> Quickie lunch....cabbage soup! Don't sound great, but actually purty doggone goot, it gots meat and mater sauce in it. I loaded it up wiff tobasco too.
> 
> Gotta go get E collar after this, Boudreaux just bolted out the garage after a skwerl and kept going all the way cross the road to neighbor's with Bert right on his tail....never even looked when they crossed the road.
> 
> Somethin tells me some lektricity will cure that!


I bet that cabbage soup IS good!
I'm gonna let Chevy come with me some to KMF and I will have to have the collar on her to keep her by my side, I shouldn't have to use it much if at all, 'cause when it's on, she KNOWS what can & will happen!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2015)

I just got back from the park......what did eye miss????


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2015)

country friend steak; mac n' cheese and butter peas


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> heavens no, you know pork don't stand a chance around that boy!
> 
> why yes, yes I have, quiet a few times in the past...........
> OH, they're having a festival there I think this weekend!
> ...



They learn them collars _FAST_ and you don't have to shock'em bout a couple times, then just buzzz'em. Great for correction and breakin bad habits.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

crockpot poke chops, potatoes and broccoli


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

A'ight gonna see if I can go find a decent E collar without runnin all over everywhere....bbl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I just got back from the park......what did eye miss????



Jeff fa fa's dogs are outa control. 

I had a half Irish setter half afghan setter when I was young. That dog ran towards the road. Didn't stop and look both ways, and ran slap into a moving car. NO LIE. Broke his front leg. Kinda funny watching him walk wiff that cast all the way up to his shoulder. Noisy too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight gonna see if I can go find a decent E collar without runnin all over everywhere....bbl.



Pick me one up for H22 while your at it please.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can NOT believe they didn't stop and look both ways.
> Looks like you gots lots of work ahead of ya Jeff fa fa.


he might be in ova his head


Keebs said:


> heavens no, you know pork don't stand a chance around that boy!
> 
> why yes, yes I have, quiet a few times in the past...........
> OH, they're having a festival there I think this weekend!
> ...


 true dat


hdm03 said:


> I just got back from the park......what did eye miss????


Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pick me one up for H22 while your at it please.



dats kanky


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dats kanky



you know that new movie is out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> you know that new movie is out


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2015)

50 Shades of Hornet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> 50 Shades of Hornet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2015)

fly by


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> 50 Shades of Hornet?



Float like a butterfly, stang like a bee


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm confused again!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused again!



so you are not confushus?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2015)

Bob?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

Kang GW


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Gw is a bad king


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

Spent 2hrs in the dental chair.  Gonna have some extensive/expensive work done.  Whole right slide of me flace ish numb.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Spent 2hrs in the dental chair.  Gonna have some extensive/expensive work done.  Whole right slide of me flace ish numb.



fingers too?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fly by


that's what I heard!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Spent 2hrs in the dental chair.  Gonna have some extensive/expensive work done.  Whole right slide of me flace ish numb.


get ahead of the pain, darlin'!


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fingers too?



that made me giggle..........


















toot.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fingers too?





yesh.  Jush poured water all ova my shirt . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I so needed that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gw is a bad king


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



You spelt THE rong.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

:





Keebs said:


> get ahead of the pain, darlin'!





Hooked On Quack said:


> yesh.  Jush poured water all ova my shirt . .



I think she meant sompin stronger than water.

A straw would be yo frwiend right now too.  

I'm the  quang today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You spelt THE rong.



looks like my spelling


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like my spelling



I beg to differ. He didn't leave out any words.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Mar 3, 2015)

good afternoon dribblas!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





'Bout outta likker, gotta go back to town..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


> good afternoon dribblas!


Well....... Hey there! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout outta likker, gotta go back to town..



I'll neva understand how that would eva happen.

Quack=poor planner. Remind me to NOT stay at his house during an ice or snow storm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

homotree is playing in the weather thread again.


He's such a a rebel.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Bout that time. 
Yucky rainy day.
Ya'll behave.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

mmmmmmmmmm, dranky drank time . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mmmmmmmmmm, dranky drank time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

moufs been numb for 3 howas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

tried to spit out the window and hung a lugy on my chin


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tried to spit out the window and hung a lugy on my chin


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

Sinclair1 got his hands full in the car thread


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

they gonna street race and go to jail.. Im gonna go cut a doughnut in sinclairs yard while hes on lockdown


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

That'll teach em


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

mgith even fill some balloons with 24d, glophosate, and gramoxone and toss em in his yard.  Hes gonna love the new decorations


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

write your name in nitrogen


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

put out some plastic pink flamingos his neighbor will love it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Then we can take an old diesel truck with bad gaskets and a leaking feul filter and park in his drive way.  it'll be awesome!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

maybe put up some Christmas lights for?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

leave the truck on blocks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

this is gonna be great!!  Maybe even put an old tv in his yard and call it yard art..


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

and then put a couch on the front porch, gotta have somewhere to sit and watch the yard art


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> and then put a couch on the front porch, gotta have somewhere to sit and watch the yard art



true, and an old brown down recliner.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

ya'll done turned this into a billy thread.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello peeps


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2015)

flop?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> homotree is playing in the weather thread again.
> 
> 
> He's such a a rebel.



I wasn't playing; I take weather very seriously.  It's a calling to help people out and keep them informed.

If you need anything, and I mean anything at all; for the love of god almighty; please let me know.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello peeps


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gonna tell yall.  Im bout ready to toss this chantix in teh dang trash. havent had a decent night sleep since I started it.


I'm going to help ya out Leroy, everytime you want one during working hours, call me, when i get there put one in your hand , light it,  and i'm going to slap the crap out of ya. In no time you'll be associatin that slap with a cig. You'll quit in no time.



rydert said:


> probably not........I'm just not good with crowds
> 
> nothing against any of y'all...just the way I am


what? no steph You just mad ,i'll smoke ya in the skeet shooting.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you look at the park
> 
> 
> Keebs rode by the park.


Mud dont play that


hdm03 said:


> flop?



Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Nobody but me. 

I shoulda know it wasn't gonna be just run up to walmart and get a shock collar.....I mean E collar (PC)  and be back in 30 mins. They didn have one.

Wound up going to Academy and my luck doesn't end there. They had about 4 different ones.  I just wanted an inexpensive one for breaking bad habits and some correction/reinforcement issues.

So, I get the $100.00 one and purchase it and a few other items and notice it didn't come with a 9v battery for the transmitter. I go to get one of those and notice the receiver takes a 6v included, but it doesn't state which lithium battery it is. 

So, I open it up in the store to see what it was and was going to get a couple extra batteries for the receiver also. When I get in the box I notice there is a test light, put a brand new 9v battery in the transmitter and the receiver, hit the button and no light. Hmmmmm, so I try shocking myself, maybe the light is bad. Nada, nothing.

I tell the greeter about it, he checks it out-nothing. I go back and get the only other one like it on the shelf, bring it up front and open it up,place brand new batteries in it and guess what?

NOTHING......

I could understand one being bad, but both brand NEW in the box on the shelf and neither one of them work.

Returned the original one I purchased and went back there and got the $169.00 on. It is rechargeable and you can add two more receivers to it with a 500 yd range.....no batteries to purchase.

Academy didn even carry the little 6v lithium battery for the 1st one anyway. 

It is charging as we speak.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2015)

your welcome....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

At least the sun's not shining ....yuck who likes sunshine


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody but me.
> 
> I shoulda know it wasn't gonna be just run up to walmart and get a shock collar.....I mean E collar (PC)  and be back in 30 mins. They didn have one.
> 
> ...





good thing you didn't make it before you tried it


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2015)

BOG = meteorologist


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2015)

mud = HFH's life coach


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> good thing you didn't make it before you tried it



I'm glad I didn drive home with it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

I can guarantee ya'll, Chiefbro is gonna mess right around and shock hisself . .  Any takers ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud = HFH's life coach



Just trying to be as helpful as you are.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2015)

Leroy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can NOT believe they didn't stop and look both ways.
> Looks like you gots lots of work ahead of ya Jeff fa fa.



Moo Moo does!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can guarantee ya'll, Chiefbro is gonna mess right around and shock hisself . .  Any takers ??



I'mon test it on MizT 1st!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2015)

Good thing you checked it at the store Jeffro.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2015)

I want to see Mud female dog slap HFH.......I will lol's all ova da place and my left shoe


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon test it on MizT 1st!



 Thats what i was thinking


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I want to see Mud female dog slap HFH.......I will lol's all ova da place and my left shoe



He'll flinch everytime he sees a cig.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I wasn't playing; I take weather very seriously.  It's a calling to help people out and keep them informed.
> 
> If you need anything, and I mean anything at all; for the love of god almighty; please let me know.


 It gonna rain at KMF weekend after next? Is it gonna ice at the Cafe356 weekend after next? If either of these occur, I will be staying my booty at the Cafe356. 
You need to keep Quack informed. He don't prepare well. 


Jeff C. said:


> Nobody but me.
> 
> I shoulda know it wasn't gonna be just run up to walmart and get a shock collar.....I mean E collar (PC)  and be back in 30 mins. They didn have one.
> 
> ...



You gonna try it on yoself first Lemme know how that goes.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody but me.
> 
> I shoulda know it wasn't gonna be just run up to walmart and get a shock collar.....I mean E collar (PC)  and be back in 30 mins. They didn have one.
> 
> ...


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It gonna rain at KMF weekend after next? Is it gonna ice at the Cafe356 weekend after next? If either of these occur, I will be staying my booty at the Cafe356.


I haz covered shelter at Dulieville............. juss sayin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

I tried to shock myself with it in the store. I asked the lil dude if he'd video it for me before I hit the button. He said, don't worry there's plenty of video cameras in here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I want to see Mud female dog slap HFH.......I will lol's all ova da place and my left shoe


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2015)

Time to go, later y'all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2015)

hdm03...no more.  Thank you.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2015)

You got it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

It.Is.TIME!!  Later folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon test it on MizT 1st!



let us know how that works for you


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

Bye Keebs


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2015)

Chicken pot pie .... That's what's for dinner!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

ODR got the ban stick, I tried to warn him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Just worked Bert on some obedience-leashed, except for sit/stay/come, mannn he looks good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just worked Bert on some obedience-leashed, except for sit/stay/come, mannn he looks good.



Jeff fa fa=the dog whisperer. Ya'll shoulda seen his dogs at my house. They obey Jeff and Mz. T. so well. NO LIE. If mine weren't on their last leg (no pun intended), I'd send them to him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa=the dog whisperer. Ya'll shoulda seen his dogs at my house. They obey Jeff and Mz. T. so well. NO LIE. If mine weren't on their last leg (no pun intended), I'd send them to him.



I ain't that good.....the dogs make it appear that way, they good dogs. Bert will be one day. I'm rusty as all get out! 

Thinkin about gettin back into it. If Bert was mine I'd make somethin outta him. 

He's gonna get a rude awakening tonight the first time he barks at nothing too. I want him to bark when necessary, but not at a car driving by at 3:00 am or a random creak in the rafters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa=the dog whisperer. Ya'll shoulda seen his dogs at my house. They obey Jeff and Mz. T. so well. NO LIE. If mine weren't on their last leg (no pun intended), I'd send them to him.



BTW, I saw where Cesar Milan got bit purty good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't that good.....the dogs make it appear that way, they good dogs. Bert will be one day. I'm rusty as all get out!
> 
> Thinkin about gettin back into it. If Bert was mine I'd make somethin outta him.
> 
> He's gonna get a rude awakening tonight the first time he barks at nothing too. I want him to bark when necessary, but not at a car driving by at 3:00 am or a random creak in the rafters.


Bert aint barkin at ghost is he
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bert aint barkin at ghost is he
> Sweet dreams.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Droolers! How y'all doing?  Lawdy, its been busy up here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Droolers! How y'all doing?  Lawdy, its been busy up here!





Hiya cutie !!!  stawkstawkstawk . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

just about got another one whooped


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> just about got another one whooped




Hope ya don't mind, but I've been drankin for ya !! 


I'll be back at it tomorrow night . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya don't mind, but I've been drankin for ya !!
> 
> 
> I'll be back at it tomorrow night . .



Not at all I needed it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

Snowie left me . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya cutie !!!  stawkstawkstawk . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Snowie left me . .



Clue#1


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bert aint barkin at ghost is he
> Sweet dreams.



Up at the Old Home place.....maybe, unless they done started wanderin' down here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Up at the Old Home place.....maybe, unless they done started wanderin' down here.



Don't take em long to wander. 
Was telling my Mama bout Mz. T's rugs. Said she remembers how to make them. Can't wait to get mine. Mama was very impressed with Mz. T's skills.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Up at the Old Home place.....maybe, unless they done started wanderin' down here.



H22 said them ghost are coming down to taste some of that ghost deserts called bernaner foster. H22 said he aint neva tasted one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

Trying some "obedience" lessons with Dawn, so far I've done everythang she axed me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trying some "obedience" lessons with Dawn, so far I've done everythang she axed me.


That collar workin good for Mz. Dawn. How's it feel Quack   Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That collar workin good for Mz. Dawn. How's it feel Quack   Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz





Not too gooooooooooood.  It was okay as long as I was numb, now that I've got feeling back . . bzzzzzzzzzzzz


bout crapped my pantz


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said them ghost are coming down to taste some of that ghost deserts called bernaner foster. H22 said he aint neva tasted one.



Yeah...we still haven't made it! 






Hooked On Quack said:


> Trying some "obedience" lessons with Dawn, so far I've done everythang she axed me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

This dadgum shock collar gotz different programs and intensities. I'll be done lectrified these dogs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2015)

Later ya'll . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later ya'll . .



Later Quackbro.....give MizDawn a hug from all of us!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trying some "obedience" lessons with Dawn, so far I've done everythang she axed me.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Not too gooooooooooood.  It was okay as long as I was numb, now that I've got feeling back . . bzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> bout crapped my pantz





I skipped my cup of coffee this morning until I read the information above.  I ma glad that I wasn't eating or drinking anything when I read it because I know it would have been splattered all over my computer.

That Quack is some character for sure!!!!!!  If Ms. Dawn knew just half of what he said and did here, she would probably just keep him locked up for at least 23 hours per day.   

OK, where is Blood and Gobblin and the rest of these knuckle dragging drivelers this morning?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

MORNIN FOLKS .... its been a long night at da plastic factory!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

I reckin its been an even longer night for the dude I work with ..... I had a couple of heat'm up an eat'm up bean burritos this is him with his shirt over his nose!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2015)

morning drivelers

got a few chores done this morning now it is time for coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I reckin its been an even longer night for the dude I work with ..... I had a couple of heat'm up an eat'm up bean burritos this is him with his shirt over his nose!!!!




Blood, I see that you have been on a crop dusting spree again !!!!!  How are those flying lessens coming along ?  

The word on the street is that 4 of your co-workers said that you have a Class A FUMIGATION LICENSE!!!!   






gobbleinwoods said:


> morning drivelers
> 
> got a few chores done this morning now it is time for coffee.




Gobblin, you got here just in time with your hot fresh brewed coffee this morning.  Thanks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

It's about time for another trip up in the great blue yonder!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It's about time for another trip up in the great blue yonder!



Are you talking the blue gas or the sky?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 4, 2015)

The Donner Partay. Headed to California. Some lived , some died, some got ate. Some made it. Socializm works.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 4, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, I see that you have been on a crop dusting spree again !!!!!  How are those flying lessens coming along ?
> 
> The word on the street is that 4 of your co-workers said that you have a Class A FUMIGATION LICENSE!!!!    A gubment OK thingy is spelled with a c and a k and a s. just so . you ain't really got to worry much about it come drones and concentrated fumigants. Put a HSA rep on a drone and give him the ride of a lifetime is what I recon. Mammas don't let you chilluns grow up to werk for  Uncle Sam. Is what I recon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Mornin folks........decaffenated coffee = non alcholic beverage.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

Good morning, i hope long range fore casts change and change quick. Showing rain mon. tues. wed. thurs. and friday of next week.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Morning 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks........decaffenated coffee = non alcholic beverage.




Put Irish cream in it it'll work way better


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, i hope long range fore casts change and change quick. Showing rain mon. tues. wed. thurs. and friday of next week.



Not Good! 



Wycliff said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a bad idea, I got a dentist appt at 11:45.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea, I got a dentist appt at 11:45.



Gonna just keep an eye on it , to far out for them to know exactly. We need some sunny days down here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

Man the traffic was crazy this morning!! I bet I passed 10 cars on the way home this morning!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Bog done funked his Co-worker. 

Morning folks


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

How you doin` with the smokin`, Louie?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

Nic how many deer did you get this past season?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Nic how many deer did you get this past season?





Three, a buck and 2 does. One doe with my flintlock. Others with my singleshot 270.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Morning, blood and bOOM bOOM.

blood, is your coworker a dude?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> How you doin` with the smokin`, Louie?



Smoking alot less.  Finally took some advil yesterday and broke that terrible headache iv had for 3 days. Took some Tylenol Pm last night and finally gota decent nights sleep. I feel like part of the living today


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Mornin Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Smoking alot less.  Finally took some advil yesterday and broke that terrible headache iv had for 3 days. Took some Tylenol Pm last night and finally gota decent nights sleep. I feel like part of the living today



Hang in there.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Nic.



Mornin` Jeffro. Cloudy day down here. And already warm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Hang in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin` Jeffro. Cloudy day down here. And already warm.



It's been overcast and damp/soggy here for days. Very foggy the past couple nights/mornings too. We had one sunny afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

I just tested the E collar on my hand on 1, made me flinch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's been overcast and damp/soggy here for days. Very foggy the past couple nights/mornings too. We had one sunny afternoon.





It was sunny here all day yesterday and got up to 83. I`m not ready for that yet, but I don`t have a lot of sayso in the matter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

It was set to High. I just changed it to Medium, BIG difference. I could barely feel it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It was sunny here all day yesterday and got up to 83. I`m not ready for that yet, but I don`t have a lot of sayso in the matter.



Nosir, not ready for the hot humid weather, but wouldn't mind some drier air with some sunshine to dry it out a tad.

Like Mudro said, looks like we got wet/damp weather for days. We just need to dry out some.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nosir, not ready for the hot humid weather, but wouldn't mind some drier air with some sunshine to dry it out a tad.
> 
> Like Mudro said, looks like we got wet/damp weather for days. We just need to dry out some.





The swamps down here are full of water right now, and every low spot is wet. These temps stay like this and there`ll be a gator in every one of em too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The swamps down here are full of water right now, and every low spot is wet. These temps stay like this and there`ll be a gator in every one of em too.



What temp are you at right now? We are at 56*


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, i hope long range fore casts change and change quick. Showing rain mon. tues. wed. thurs. and friday of next week.


 No No: No No: No No: <----no no!!!!!!!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What temp are you at right now? We are at 56*



63, and almighty humid.



Keebs said:


> No No: No No: No No: <----no no!!!!!!!
> 
> Mornin Folks!




Mornin`, Miss Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> No No: No No: No No: <----no no!!!!!!!
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin Gals!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Three, a buck and 2 does. One doe with my flintlock. Others with my singleshot 270.


to me 3 is a perfect season! Since I hunt with kids we sometimes go over that but the meat is always welcome by someone else!


Jeff C. said:


> Morning, blood and bOOM bOOM.
> 
> blood, is your coworker a dude?



Yes why?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> 63, and almighty humid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm showing 97% humidity, might as well be rainin'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> to me 3 is a perfect season! Since I hunt with kids we sometimes go over that but the meat is always welcome by someone else!
> 
> 
> Yes why?



Just hard to tell in that pic, no offense!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> 63, and almighty humid.
> 
> Mornin`, Miss Keebs.


How you doin?


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Gals!


giggle~giggle


Jeff C. said:


> Just hard to tell in that pic, no offense!


I was wondering too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> How you doin?
> 
> giggle~giggle
> 
> I was wondering too!





After some news yesterday, things can`t get any better than they are now, and I foreevermore really mean that.

One day I`ll tell you about it.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2015)

Good morning folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Good morning folks!



Morning, lil fella!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

Just got the call for going in early .... Stinks but da money is good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got the call for going in early .... Stinks but da money is good!



Yeah.....wonder how your coworker feels about that?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> After some news yesterday, things can`t get any better than they are now, and I foreevermore really mean that.
> 
> One day I`ll tell you about it.


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> After some news yesterday, things can`t get any better than they are now, and I foreevermore really mean that.
> 
> One day I`ll tell you about it.



Good news is great


morning everyone..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> Good news is great
> 
> 
> morning everyone..........



Does that make great news good


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Does that make great news good





It does when health is involved.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Glad you got a good health report Nic.  That mean your gonna be around a little longer to keep us in line?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> Good news is great
> 
> 
> morning everyone..........



DERTO


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad you got a good health report Nic.  That mean your gonna be around a little longer to keep us in line?


Ain't you neva heard 
"Only the good die young, I'll be here for EVA!" bwahahahahaha 
(that goes for both me & Nic)


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad you got a good health report Nic.  That mean your gonna be around a little longer to keep us in line?





We know not our days, but I plan to be in Sowega-Forgotten Coast for a long time. Here, until I get tired of it, I reckon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Reckon I'll go get ready to got to the dentist, maybe I'll get some good news! 

CYL!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ain't you neva heard
> "Only the good die young, I'll be here for EVA!" bwahahahahaha
> (that goes for both me & Nic)


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> DERTO



hey Chief O


I actually see the sun


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Does that make great news good


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad you got a good health report Nic.  That mean your gonna be around a little longer to keep us in line?





Actually, it wasn`t my health I was worried about. I don`t care about me. The health of my Lady was the concern, but all is well with her too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Actually, it wasn`t my health I was worried about. I don`t care about me. The health of my Lady was the concern, but all is well with her too.



Glad all is well with her.  Besides, she knows cant nothing happen with her.  Whos gonna keep you in line if she gets sick


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey Chief O
> 
> 
> I actually see the sun


 I hope you have on your shades then!


Nicodemus said:


> Actually, it wasn`t my health I was worried about. I don`t care about me. The health of my Lady was the concern, but all is well with her too.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

sun peeking out hera 2


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> sun peeking out hera 2









 <---notice....shades..........


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

gonna need shades and the sunscreen I ain't seen in so long


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Woooooooo.....the sun is peekin' thru! 

Grabbin a quick bite to eat fore I go.


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2015)

I done got hot.......wish it was winter again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Woooooooo.....the sun is peekin' thru!
> 
> Grabbin a quick bite to eat fore I go.









rydert said:


> I done got hot.......wish it was winter again


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> I done got hot.......wish it was winter again



Won't be long before we're sayin that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Gimme a minit!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> I done got hot.......wish it was winter again


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 I KNEW that was coming! 


Jeff C. said:


> Won't be long before we're sayin that.


VERY true!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Bert bumped the hardwood floor with his leg and barked at it. 






Holler at yall later! Now.....


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> .......wish it was winter again





Jeff C. said:


> Won't be long before we're sayin that.



Two thangs you won't neva hear me say. What dirt said, and, "no thanks, I don't like EWnDC"


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

Today is my granboy's 2nd Birthday!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Today is my granboy's 2nd Birthday!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Today is my granboy's 2nd Birthday!



Congrats, want be long he'll be asking for gas money


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


 check your pm's..........


Wycliff said:


> Congrats, want be long he'll be asking for gas money


 I know......... think I"m gonna start buying savings bonds or something to have for him later on..........


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Keebs said:


> check your pm's..........
> 
> I know......... think I"m gonna start buying savings bonds or something to have for him later on..........



be better just to buy stocks or a 529 plan if its for school


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

In the chair


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

maybe youll get a hot dental hygenist


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Actually, it wasn`t my health I was worried about. I don`t care about me. The health of my Lady was the concern, but all is well with her too.



give that pretty lady a hug from me ...glad all is well ....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

churp... churp....


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



Say what


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

Nap time........... fried deer cube steak, english peas & smashed garlic & cheese taters............mmmmm nom, nom, nom......


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

black pepper chicken


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Great, now I have customers up here talking politics and religion....


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

always a fun topic


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Great, now I have customers up here talking politics and religion....


practice your GON PF skillz on them!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Great, now I have customers up here talking politics and religion....



I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 4, 2015)

Maybe this time I'll keep decent service and can stick around : 

 hi y'all  how's everyone doin today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> always a fun topic


Dont always bother me


Keebs said:


> practice your GON PF skillz on them!


just listen, and not comment?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this.



today, me too


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Maybe this time I'll keep decent service and can stick around :
> 
> hi y'all  how's everyone doin today?


hi, how are ya?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont always bother me
> 
> _*just listen, and not comment?*_
> 
> ...


That's MY way......... you're 'sposed to get all up in that & voice an opinion!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this.



We always knew you were hated religion and was against politics!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Maybe this time I'll keep decent service and can stick around :
> 
> hi y'all  how's everyone doin today?





blood on the ground said:


> We always knew you were hated religion and was against politics!


Say what.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Great, now I have customers up here talking politics and religion....



Pull a blood and poot on em, they will leave.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Pull a blood and poot on em, they will leave.



I tried, My tank was on E


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Say what.


I wuz wonderin the same thing!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

Leroy, i got bad news.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, i got bad news.



 what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what?



That new big block i built ... it ate the cam and lifters in it. I gambled , i lost.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> That new big block i built ... it ate the cam and lifters in it. I gambled , i lost.



How did that happen?


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> That new big block i built ... it ate the cam and lifters in it. I gambled , i lost.



I knew you like to eat.....but that's getting a lil carried away ........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> I knew you like to eat.....but that's getting a lil carried away ........



That's what I was thinkin. 

Talk about an iron stomach.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> I knew you like to eat.....but that's getting a lil carried away ........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I was thinkin.
> 
> Talk about an iron stomach.




GC close


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> GC close


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

good thing is... cam and lifters are less expensive parts of the motor....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> I knew you like to eat.....but that's getting a lil carried away ........


warm


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I was thinkin.
> 
> Talk about an iron stomach.


warmer


Wycliff said:


> GC close



Yup, thats a BURN


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

What in the world??


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

hey Nic


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How did that happen?



. I had a used cam that we ran in a old bog truck that would pull vacuum. I figured vacuum and power good thing, installed it with new lifters. Didnt last long, the valvetrain was getting loud, pulled the valve covers, Metal
Maybe an hour run time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2015)

Howdy, Wy.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> . I had a used cam that we ran in a old bog truck that would pull vacuum. I figured vacuum and power good thing, installed it with new lifters. Didnt last long, the valvetrain was getting loud, pulled the valve covers, Metal
> Maybe an hour run time.


You aren't going to believe this, but I actually understand what you just posted! Yay me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> good thing is... cam and lifters are less expensive parts of the motor....



Metal all in a brand new engine ruined some of the new .080 pushrods on top and the new aluminum rocker arms.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the world??


you know better than to ask when you come thru here!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2015)

Afternoon youngins on a cold rainy day in Kentucky. Gonna turn to snow about dark.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins on a cold rainy day in Kentucky. Gonna turn to snow about dark.



80 with sun here boss. Supposed to be cold Friday though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> . I had a used cam that we ran in a old bog truck that would pull vacuum. I figured vacuum and power good thing, installed it with new lifters. Didnt last long, the valvetrain was getting loud, pulled the valve covers, Metal
> Maybe an hour run time.


That sounds bad


mudracing101 said:


> Metal all in a brand new engine ruined some of the new .080 pushrods on top and the new aluminum rocker arms.



And thats worse.  OUCH 

Mud, I hate to say it.  But a new cam is around what? $200.  you prolly could have got the exact same grind?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That sounds bad
> 
> 
> And thats worse.  OUCH
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That sounds bad
> 
> 
> And thats worse.  OUCH
> ...



I know, Custom ground Bullet cam, didnt feel like waiting when i had one in my hand.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> havin_fun_huntin said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds bad
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

" nah those press in studs will be fine.  I might put screw in studs in later"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

hdm03 is gonna come in here, see the words studs, and get all excited


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll pull it out, clean it up and go back with a roller cam like i really wanted to do in the first place.


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nah brother.  Lessons learned.  Weve all done stuff like that and regretted it later.    Ask me how I know



how you know?...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> how you know?...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins on a cold rainy day in Kentucky. Gonna turn to snow about dark.



You need me and the boy to come up and stack firewood on the porch?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll pull it out, clean it up and go back with a roller cam like i really wanted to do in the first place.


Retro fit roller lifters?


rydert said:


> how you know?...........



I furgot


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> havin_fun_huntin said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds bad
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Retro fit roller lifters?
> 
> 
> I furgot



yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

homo


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

three?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> yep



Iv always been kinda curious bout those, are they reliable? 
Havent ever knowingly seen a motor with them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Bama had the worst luck EVA


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bama had the worst luck EVA



I feel for him........I hate working on a busted pipe


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wycliff said:
> 
> 
> > Nice new avy wycliff
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2015)

went in early came home early. . . they still got blood from this turnip today.

sure is windy.  Gona' have me something to drink and so outside and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

I think my quoter is broke


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> I feel for him........I hate working on a busted pipe



What


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> I feel for him........I hate working on a busted pipe



prayers sent


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> What


thank you.......


hdm03 said:


> prayers sent



thank you too.........



there some good folks on GON.........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2015)

i do what i can


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

your welcome


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> I feel for him........I hate working on a busted pipe



as long as a shutoff valve is near by, it isnt THAT bad


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv always been kinda curious bout those, are they reliable?
> Havent ever knowingly seen a motor with them



I dunno, prob. last longer than the last one



Later y'all


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2015)

I guess with this warmer weather; business at the park has picked up for HFH


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeffs back.. I wonder how he feels


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Good gracious alive.....I don't think I've ever had so much numbing in my mouth as I did today. The entire side of my head was numb, my tongue, ear, whole left side of head. 

It's still not back to normal and my appt. was at 11:45


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I dunno, prob. last longer than the last one
> 
> 
> 
> Later y'all



 true dat, true dat


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I dunno, prob. last longer than the last one
> 
> 
> 
> Later y'all



Later Mudro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I guess with this warmer weather; business at the park has picked up for HFH



Yeah, thank you for your hard work youve put in this past week... its about time you were productive


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, thank you for your hard work youve put in this past week... its about time you were productive



i do what i can


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What I miss?



erthang


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Two thangs you won't neva hear me say. What dirt said, and, "no thanks, I don't like EWnDC"



I have a tendency to agree witcha on the second part! 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe youll get a hot dental hygenist



I got a couple of'em. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeffs back.. I wonder how he feels



Like mush mouf!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Even got a lil trainin session in on Bert this aft. He didn do as well today as yesterday. He had an audience, his Momma & Daddy was watchin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Dentist asked me if I eat rocks?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

He said, You'd die with your teeth if you didn't grind them. 

I knew I did it in my sleep, but only because MizT told me about it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dentist asked me if I eat rocks?



shoulda asked him to define rocks


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

He said, I can make a mouth piece for $600.00  It will save your teeth.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He said, I can make a mouth piece for $600.00  It will save your teeth.



jeff gonna get a footsball mouf piece


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

I asked if it would help with snoring. He said, some people said they quit snoring with it also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff gonna get a footsball mouf piece



That was going to be my next post in reference to the $600.00.

He also said, I could go to Walgreens and get one for about $60.00, but it would be thicker and less comfortable. Might not be able to sleep with it.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Definitely better than dentures


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That was going to be my next post in reference to the $600.00.
> 
> He also said, I could go to Walgreens and get one for about $60.00, but it would be thicker and less comfortable. Might not be able to sleep with it.



for 1/10th the cost, i could make it comfortable


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

boiling water, pocket knife, and a lighter...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

im out, bye yall


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

bye hfh


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> boiling water, pocket knife, and a lighter...



bOOM bOOM = engineer


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

evenin Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2015)

Hiya Wybro, gotta get ready fo werk . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

getting ready to leave work


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Wybro, gotta get ready fo werk . .





Wycliff said:


> getting ready to leave work



One comin....one goin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> One comin....one goin!



Add Blood to the list I am sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Add Blood to the list I am sure.



Yep just punched in! It's going to be a long night, approximately 3 hrs of sleep today and it was broken sleep at that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Add Blood to the list I am sure.



BAMMM.....there it is! 



blood on the ground said:


> Yep just punched in! It's going to be a long night, approximately 3 hrs of sleep today and it was broken sleep at that!



Dang it blood! Maybe your coworker will help get you through the night.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> BAMMM.....there it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it blood! Maybe your coworker will help get you through the night.



His coworker probably been eating cabbage and beans all day for a little pay back


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Ttyl I headed home


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> BAMMM.....there it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it blood! Maybe your coworker will help get you through the night.





Wycliff said:


> His coworker probably been eating cabbage and beans all day for a little pay back



yep ... im most likely in for it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2015)

I should send CMC with Blood tonight . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I asked if it would help with snoring. He said, some people said they quit snoring with it also.



I heard that snoring. Even ova my own. 
Just saw a thing on the news bout dog food. The dog that died looked just like Scooter. Bout ate his own legs off. I'm pretty much peeeeeesed right now. Thank Gawd we changed their food  months ago. Do not feed your dogs Purina Beniful.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

"Yes I am a tata baby/mamas boy/spoiled rotten"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2015)

Did ya'll see that full moon out there.
Louie, aint no deigning that boy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya'll see that full moon out there.
> Louie, aint no deigning that boy.



Looks like his daddy.. Acts like his mama.  Poor kid


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I should send CMC with Blood tonight . .


We could be a team ... Ponch an John


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> We could be a team ... Ponch an John





More like "Poot an Toot . ."


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I heard that snoring. Even ova my own.
> Just saw a thing on the news bout dog food. The dog that died looked just like Scooter. Bout ate his own legs off. I'm pretty much peeeeeesed right now. Thank Gawd we changed their food  months ago. Do not feed your dogs Purina Beniful.



Sorrrrry!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Bet bOOM bOOM gotz some pj's like dat too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Bout to starve to deaf. Waitin on MizT to get home so she'll have somebody to eat with.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet bOOM bOOM gotz some pj's like dat too!



Man he.... Uh, NO!  Daddy don't sleep in PJs and HATES cow print..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man he.... Uh, NO!  Daddy don't sleep in PJs and HATES cow print..



Whut you got against cow print?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Snowin in Lexington, Ky.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Whut you got against cow print?



Lms loves cow print.  She's got more cow stuff than the law allows.  I literally had to make her pack some of it up to free up counter space...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lms loves cow print.  She's got more cow stuff than the law allows.  I literally had to make her pack some of it up to free up counter space...



Eat mor chikin'!

Tell her I said, "Hey".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Eat mor chikin'!
> 
> Tell her I said, "Hey".


Brb....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

There used to be a pic in fb of her dressed like the chicfila  cow sign and all from her senior year of highschool


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2015)

My post count is diminishing . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> More like "Poot an Toot . ."



You know that picture was funny!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My post count is diminishing . .



Think how many you would have if 1/3 hadn't been deleted


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Snowin in Lexington, Ky.



It's 175 degrees here in Cartersville..... I'm ready for fall! Bump this dang hot weather!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My post count is diminishing . .



That's what I heard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Deer cubed with mustard and tobasco on biskits, collards and pepper sauce with lil tobasco peppers on da side, black-eyed peas and a slice of raw onyun.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My post count is diminishing . .




It happens


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I heard.



  too much of this


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Deer cubed with mustard and tobasco on biskits, collards and pepper sauce with lil tobasco peppers on da side, black-eyed peas and a slice of raw onyun.





Winner !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

My daughter made meatloaf cups and smashed taters


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Deer cubed with mustard and tobasco on biskits, collards and pepper sauce with lil tobasco peppers on da side, black-eyed peas and a slice of raw onyun.



Sounds great!!! I had 3 hot dogs loaded with chilli and sauerkraut!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Your coworker might want to run


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Wooooooooo....mouf is on fire!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Deer cubed with mustard and tobasco on biskits, collards and pepper sauce with lil tobasco peppers on da side, black-eyed peas and a slice of raw onyun.





Jeff C. said:


> Wooooooooo....mouf is on fire!!



Can't imagine why


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> My daughter made meatloaf cups and smashed taters



Sounds good too!



blood on the ground said:


> Sounds great!!! I had 3 hot dogs loaded with chilli and sauerkraut!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Can't imagine why



Love me some peppa Wy!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

She did good


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

I grew them lil tobasco's. They make a great peppa sauce too.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

I love me some peppers


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Gettin to be crappie time Wy!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep and I'm ready. Just needs some good weather


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

after Thursday I got 7 days off


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2015)

Having to give the boy some tough love.  He's getting BAD about fighting sleep.  He's tired just fighting it no matter what we do.  I decided its time to let him cry it out and sooth himself.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

It'll take about 3 nights but it will be worth it


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> after Thursday I got 7 days off



 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Having to give the boy some tough love.  He's getting BAD about fighting sleep.  He's tired just fighting it no matter what we do.  I decided its time to let him cry it out and sooth himself.



Lawd....I remember those days!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd....I remember those days!




What you got going on the weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Nothing on Friday or Saturday.......my daughter and boyfriend were going to come over Sunday to grill out......but that could change between now and then.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Thinking about going to Oconee but I don't know much about it. Worse case I'll pay for a guide if you and Jag want to go


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Me and Lil Wy will be up there either way


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Like I told you, I used to fish it with my brother yrs ago, but dang it's been a long time ago. We used to fish some standing and submerged timber with decent results, but not wear'em out results.

 I know a Crappie/Hybrid/Striper guide on Oconee personally, if you'd prefer that. He had talked about getting a pontoon, but don't know if he did or not. I've been on Oconee and Lanier with him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

You said you have a pontoon right?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah I've got a pontoon, so we can see how it goes if you want


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah I've got a pontoon, so we can see how it goes if you want




Fish finder?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fish finder?



Yep Hummingbird 899 DI/SI


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

I never did crappie fish Oconee with him, just striper/hybrid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yep Hummingbird 899 DI/SI



10-4, what day you want to go...Saturday?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2015)

I used to live on Sinclair if you need any help there. .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2015)

Dang....I didn't realize this'un was bout over!


----------

